# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 10



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Rachel!  

Helloooo Ladies!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Kat,
Fantastic news on the follies and graduating to stimming, yippeeee! It won't be long now honey before you are having ec. And the maroon bag is obvioulsy a good omen!!!!!! Glad you are sounding more positive, more like the Kat we all know and love!!   . Hope the next stage all goes well!
tracey. xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW

Fab news !!  The pen is fab much easier   its getting so exciting on this board at the moment.  Cant wait till be can  all share our pregnancy stories.   

I had my acupuncture yesterday for the sickness she said I had to have it twice a week but can I get 2 appointments in 1 week - answer no!   NHS of course !!! say no more.  I have got one of the Drs phoning me on  Monday to discuss  as there is no point if only an appointment here and there as it wont make any difference.  Carry on being sick then blooming heck    its rubbish


Rachel your dd's are simply gorgeous I bet you are kept very busy     you are one very lucky lady

Best get on and cook T for my boys.

Luv YodaXX  

Its nice when the sun comes out but a bit chilly out there today got all my baskets up now looking good.  All we need now is some sunshine and I can be lazy for the next few months till baby arrives     Twiggy how are you getting on with your garden?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up on posts

joe garden is on hold until mid june really as that is quickest landscape guy can come, i am still trying to do waterfall myself but wont be doing it as quite heavy work and dont want to comprimise 2ww  good luck for accupuncture, i have booked an appointment for 8th june (1st i could get)

ozzie how are the embries doing honey?

jan hope you feel better

lorna honey take it as easy as possible i say

kat yeh snap i have a maroon bag and puragon pen, it is easy to use, doesnt hurt at all. 

tracey/ sharon how are the bumps?

jane enjoy spain honey break will do you good.

ok have to run am still at work  never mind going to try and finish early tomorrow.

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah kat- glad you're finally on stimms.Bring on the pin cushion look.Afraid I'm done at the clinic now till 29th may test Missing them already.Dr Ding did my EC and a few of my hundreds of scans.lucky you getting such a positive comment from Dr Thong.Wonder what constitutes a young looking ovary?think i'm too old to have them?  Hope your side effects lessen for a while anyway.D/r feels like an eternity doesn't it-such a relief to move onto next stage.

kirsty- hope the acupuncture helps- I had ear seeds put in yesterday (?)apparently kate Moss got off the drugs using this type of acupuncture- bit horrible looking having 3 small black balls stuck to your ear- need to remember not to tuck hair behind my ear!-No digging waterfalls young lady   Has your temp risen yet? Knackered?  Sods law this morning- first time in ages felt up to  but out of the question as Zita says no and still got lots of pain.Typical.

Joe- my pots were all looking good till the wind blew lots of them over today- grrr! Push for those acupuncture appointments- we can't have you feeling sick your whole pregnancy. 

Ozzie- what news?good luck for tomorrow 

jan - how are the sore bits?

tracey, sharon- hope you're having lots of rests at work- there was a case of a woman bullied by her employer while pregnant who won £30k compensation on this morning.Wasn't allowed to take any breaks, 9hr days, using chemicals.Shocking thing was her boss was a friend and a mother. 

jambo- hope you enjoy Spain- bring on the Sangria!

Well am still sore today but getting better- not bothering with pain  killers as no use and thinking of the wee ones.Still can't believe I've got anything happening in there and now finished tx. just watched dvd- Kinky boots- was quite good. My dog has defected ( not defacated!)his attentions to DH as I'm not able to fulfill his needs and no longer smell like a '*****' on heat ( he goes mad round me and was demented last week).Its  a sad tale... 

lorna xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

HI EVERYBODY

NOT LONG NOW KAT, THE STIMMS WILL JUST FLY IN.

LORNA HOPE YOU ARE TAKING IT EASY & NOT LETTING ANYTHING STRESS YOU OUT. DONT THINK I COULD GET USED TO EAR SEEDS.

TWIGGY DONT WANT TO DISTURB YOU IF YOUR SLEEPING   

JAN YOU FEELING ANY BETTER ??

JO I'M TRYING THE ACUPUNCTURE CLINIC OPPOSITE THE RIE, THINK ITS £40 A GO MIND YOU NOT VERY HANDY IF YOU NEED IT AS OFTEN AS YOU & YOU HAVE BABY STUFF TO BUY.

TRACEY, HOW ARE YOU ! I'M CATCHING YOU UP AGAIN    

WELL PHONED TODAY 7 EGGS, 7 EMBIES   100%
HOPEFULLY THEY WILL ALL MAKE IT & BE WAITING FOR ME AT 10.30 TOMORROW MORNING. THEN IT WILL BE THE 2WW.

I AM STAYING CLEAR OF CHOCOLATE, BIT MY VICE IS MINI CHEDDARS & CRISPS PLEASE TELL ME I CAN HAVE THEM    

BRAZIL NUTS, PINEAPPLE, MILK & WATER HAVE I FORGOTTEN ANYTHING ?

DONNA

RACHEL YOUR DD'S ARE BEAUTIFUL, I;M DREAMING OF THE DAY (SOON ABOUT 9 MONTHS  ) TILL I HAVE MY OWN.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ozzie,

keeping fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow ... hope everything is going fine at ET!  

Saw my acupuncturist tonight and will have a break from "voodoo" until I have my EC. This means I can go to my Bodybalance Class on Thursday which I have missed for the last 2 months....

Hugs to ye all... got a nagging headache (this time I think it's the weather though ... and not enough water intake... oops!) so will have a lie down.

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie 

Fantastic - looking good honey 7 eggs and 7 embies I  only got 6 embies from 11  .  7/7 is so good Ozzie really pleased for you.

Rachels babies are adorable - Could be some of you ladies very soon  

Take Care and Good Luck for manyana

Speak soon girlies  


luv n stuff Yoda

xx 

I am currently tucking into a huge bowl of pasta and chicken I cooked earlier- golly i've got such an appetite on me these days.  YUUUUUUUUUUUUUuummmmmmmmmmmmmYYYYYYYYY 

Twiggy you'll be too busy at the moment anyway to do garden -


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ozzie- you'll have a good choice tomorrow I'm sure- just make sure you insist on a photo of them going in(if you want one)Dr Raja did me too quickly to get an image and I was disappointed.Good luck!!!!

Joe- you're making me hungry....

Kat- you are brave going to body balance- it took a few days for my headaches to stop but they will.

lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi me honies

donna 7 embries is brill, only half an hour until they are back in mummy, good luck will be thinking of you

lorna hope you feel better soon honey, how are you feeling apart from pain, well my temp was up yesterday morning so i made dh try again last night, just incase eggies were still alive, anyway he rose to the occasion but the well was dry shall we say  , never mind managed it the 3 nights before that, wimp  i have been feeling really sick this morning, felt faint and sick a couple of nights ago, just hope not getting a bug as is def to early for any preg symptoms. Also this morning my temp went down again?? am confused and worried, need this to work  ok moan over, have a nice relaxing day, i worked until half 7 last night (from 7am) so am going to leave at 1 today (was in at 7am).

joe pasta sounds nice, hope you get your accupuncture.

kat hope headache has cleared up, you are getting there honey.

jan how are you feeling?

moira injecting yet?

jane when do you go to spain again

tracey/ sharon hope bumps are well

lynn where are you honey? hope you are ok. 

right better get back to work if going to leave early 

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Donna- how did ET go?how do you feel?   

twiggy- a dry run huh?  well we've all been there and  the boy did well.you've done your best but i would keep going for a day or two( not both or you'll exhaust the poor man) as you just never know.Think your fertile window is uptil at the outside 3 consecutive days of raised temps? is that right?I really want this to work for you as ivf is a big deal.Wish we'd tried a bit harder at times but you get so jaded with the whole thing.stay positive.   your temp can be affected as you know by not feeling well, not being properly asleep for at least 3 hrs before testing etc.Probably just a blip today.

how's everyone else? May venture into the big wide world - well the french cafe across the road to be precise for lunch- going stir crazy and every bit of me aches  like i've been at the gym- need to get moving and maybe some light stretching- what do you think.Joe i think you;re right on that one.I've just been too sore to move since ec.easing off now to milder constant know its there pain or increasing whern i eat.Feel so bloated after small amounts food and couldn't eat my fav roast beef last night!!!!Send an ambulance!
feeling very detached about the embryos- must be my calming ear seeds... 

have a good day,

love Lorna xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

well 4 x grade 2 4 cell, 2 grade 2 3 cell & a grade 3 2 cell.

2 wee embies happly on board with a possible 4 frosties, will have to wait & see.
went for acupuncture today straight after which was okay but she decided to do cupping on me too. didn't want to disagree as she was sticking needles in me at the time. wont be going back though, did not like that at all.

lorna my left ovary is still a bit sore, suppose you have to expect that after having needles stuck in it. 

kirsty, don't know to much about the temp thing but i'm sure you wont mind a few more nights (all in a good cause  )

kat, hows the stimms going ?

jo whats on the menu tonight  

hope everybody else is well tracey, jane, silver, moira (jambo in the sunshine)

p.s got to see our wee embies on the screen, they looked so cute


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just come on to see how donna got on,

donna great news honey 2 good embries and poss 4 frosties, couldnt have gone any better could it, really hope it works for you this time honey, take it easy the next 2 weeks.

lorna bored honey? i keep getting pains in left hand side but my follies were on right, am weird  yeh i think you are right about 3 days after temp rise, will make dh try again tonight dh thinks i am such a slave driver but dont want to look back and think what if... he isnt home from work yet and is really tired wih working all the hours god sends so he has done well.

ok hi to all you other lovely ladies

joe forgot to tell you we saw a rainbow on the way home yesterday and thought about what you had said, lets hope it is a good omen 

better go get tea done

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
woah, what an exhausting day! i was in work for 7am, had lunch at my computer and left work at 6:30pm. feel exhausted! then i got in, flopped on the sofa and dh had the cheek to ask me when i was making the dinner!!!!! needless to say he is now in the kitchen cooking while i write to you guys and eat chocolate!   

bump is feeling huge today, don't know if the baby is in a funny position or has just had a massive growth spurt but it feels really wierd for some reason! 

hooray for bank holiday weekends!!!!! we have no real plans apart from nct class tomorrow,, cams ski lessons on sunday and then a big bbq at our friends house after that. looking forward to it but think i may leave early as it gets a bit boring being the only sober one after a while....feels great in the morning without a hangover though  

donna- excellent news honey! 4 frosties is brilliant. how did they get on with you at et today? was it quicker than last time? my bladder still hasnt forgiven you    good luck and take it easy for the next couple of weeks, hope those embies snuggle in deep!     what is cupping??

kirsty- hi sweetie, you poor dh must be exhausted, i bet most of his friends would love their wives to be demanding action from them so often!!! it gets difficult sometimes but hopefully this will be the last lot of bms you have to do for a while because you will get a bfp in two weeks time. fingers crossed, legs open!!!    

lorna- the french cafe sounds lovely, lucky you! glad the pain is subsiding a little. just remember to relax and don't expect too much of your self. those embies should be snuggled in deep by now!

joe- hi sweetie, how you doing? sounded like you were pretty busy at work this week, hope you are having a well deserved rest this weekend   

i'm watching out for rainbows for all of you on the two week wait!!

hi to everyone else....i'm off to eat my thai chiken curry and watch some big brother...anyone watching it?

hugs
tracey


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

TRACEY

ET WAS A BREEZE THIS TIME, IN & OUT IN NO TIME, NO PAIN.

CUPPING IS WHEN THEY PUT SUCTION CUPS ON YOUR BACK & PRESSURISE THEM IF IT LEAVES MARKS OR BRUISES IT MEANS ITS DRAWING BAD ENERGY. NOT INTO THAT AT ALL    .

OZZIE


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

donna- thats great news!So 2 good ones on board! lets hope they're dividing furiously!  Did you see the actual embryos or them going into the womb?I asked to see the embryos but was told they were too busy.
Quick question - did they say they were incubating potential frosties tonight for freezing tomorrow?Reason I'm asking is because I'm still confused why they said nothing to freeze on et day for our embryos which I understood to also be 3 and 4 cell grade 2's because she said she'd pick the best to transfer out of these.I wouldn't have expected them to be at 6-8 cells till the next day which is what Corine told me was the cut off for freezing.

Tracey and Joe and anyone else who has frosties what were your embryos like on day 2 and what grade?I'm going to phone them tomorrow as still upset about it and thinking maybe I misheard her either about the quality or something. Just need to know.

tracey- what a long day- glad you got dh told!  maybe wee poppet bump has done a summersault? great to get cam skiing young-he'll b a pro in no time.saw snippets of big brother tonight- OMG 13 wks.... whatsherface almost in tears because she'd have to sleep with her mascara on   has one of them got turrettes syndrome?

Joe- hope you're not working too hard- its great you're having a good season though.  guess you'll be watching big brother too.

kirsty- every other day is the recommended isn;t it in case you don't manage tonight don't panic!!! i just meant another go in the next day or so wouldn't hurt- much! 

hi everyone how are you? jan you're very quiet?

love lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well, this really will be short as it is very painful (literally) to type. Was in ERI in early hours of last night and spent all morning at the Western. I have accute arthritis!   They don't know cause - could be parvo (well done Lorna!), or general post viral, could be beginning of something nastier like rheumatoid arthritis. They took lots of blood and swabs and I have an apt to go back in a week or so, but will probably hear something before then. In a LOT of pain - very hard to move around, sleep or do anything (dh had to do my bra up when we went to the hospital ) - and scared of what this might mean generally and for our plans for ttc/ivf etc - am on anti-inflammatories and there may be steroids down the line once they're sure I'm no longer infected. Not sure about London on Thurs - if I'm feeling better I can go. Boss was lovely, bless him. Friend is just going back to work after long time off also with own immune system attacking her and now on steroids, and now I'm taking over!

Lots of love and luck to all the girls going through tx just now - and the ladies with bumps and those of you like me who are "in between" just now. Will hopefull be up to some personals over the weekend.

Off to try to sleep a bit now.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jan, what nasty news. I really hope it's "just" a viral and will be over soon.  It's just not fair, with us trying to conceive and having trouble with it, and then our body plays tricks on us like that!    Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll be better soon.

Donna - wowzy on your embies!! Keep them warm, feet up and no housework!!!  Hope everything is going fine with the  . Shame you had the trouble with the acupuncture!

Twiggy - keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun! Hope that temp is going up again and you'll be able to   . Get those    moving, Kirsty's DH!!  

Joe - hope you get the acupuncture appointments ... Didn't even know we could get them on NHS? I'm paying £32 for 45 mins for mine and she's very good (even though she got me bruised twice). 

As for me - stimms are going fine, feeling less exhausted and tired now ... phew!! Still have the odd headache, but wonder if that's the weather now. I really could do with a nice thunderstorm to clear up the head (helps sometimes!). 

Looking eagerly forward to the first scan .... how long was everyone on stimms? The sheet they've given me has only 12 days on it, but I think 14 is normal? Fingers crossed that it will be EC on 1st June or around that!!!  

HUGS - gotta prepare for my crop today. 

Hope you all have a nice weekend! (anyone going on "Cow Patrol"    )

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hellloooo


Ozzie.    ^

fairydust^         good luck for you Lorna and Twiggy 2WW

Twiggy I may be wrong but I think we may have seen the same rainbow, they go for miles and miles, the one I saw was straight after Yoga on Thursday night must have been about 7.45 ish.  There was a massive shower then the beautiful sunshine and the gorgeous Rainbow facing me when i came out  .  They are so beautiful I could look at them for hours, they've always brought be luck so heres hoping for all you ladies       keep a little luck for ladies to start and us pregnant as well  though   - we may well need it!!      No gardening today probably weather rubbish. Supposed to be better tomorrow although the soil and grass will be soggy!

LW - dont you be working to hard  good luck for scan.  What a lovely comment for the dr to make about your ovaries   - obviously looking in good condition for those wee embies to snug in       My Acupuncture is only a quick in and out literally 1 needle in each wrist the out again, its never going to work though my last appoint was Wed next one not till next Fri then 2 weeks after that its a real joke really !! Not a happy bunny as I cant get booked in for twice a week as they are so busy.  I have one of the Drs phoning me on Monday to discuss, I think I'll just have to forget the whole idea there are no other Acupuncturists in Livingston. I've put up this long only 17 weeks to go !!    Hope you guys will be as lucky as Tracey - dont think she has had very much at all.  You lucky lady      Mind you having said all that I wouldnt change my result for the world - the sickness just gets you down now and again as its so constant, and you think of the lucky ones who get off, its just different I guess dr said it means healthy so think of that whilst my head down pan.   At least my toilets are lovely and clean I get a good view    ah you've got to laugh or you'd cry    - just have to eat eat eat this helps after around week 13 onwards week 9,10, 11 is when your hormones are at there strongest.  I was next to useless around this time in actual fact loosing weight. But oh boy! have I made up for it all I think about is food!!    Your Acupuncture sounds very good hope it does the trick honey.  ^ cow^ what is the cow thing?? am I having a fake    blonde moment?    

Oh Silver blooming heck I hope they can do something to help.  Take good care  

Lorna - they said to me "we will call and let you know if any are worth freezing" they didnt.  Anyway turns out we have 3 X grade 2 2 cell (I think) could be 4 cell not entirely sure, anyway they dont freeze unless they are of good quality 1 of ours exploded!!.  Hoping you will have some lovely      Ozzie in the lead with 4 I think     mind you heard stories with some ladies only having 1 and working so dont worry if you even have 1 or 2    Thyey say out of 3 1n is likely to perish but not always so keep   

Tracey - Have a nice holiday weekend.  Enjoy the chocolate and BBQ.  I am having friends round tonight for late supper and drinks  buffet style then strawberry's and Hagen Daaz Strawberry cheese cake for afters.  I've got a real craving for strawberries at the moment cant get enough of them   What a busy day for you too no wonder you were knackered.  Mind you house work is just as tiring didn't sit down till after 9 last night.

Jane -how was the holiday ??  Nice and relaxing? 

Hello to everyone else. before this becomes a novel.  

OMG what about BB, talk about freaks  not been watching it really although I will probably flick in a moment of boredom    just gets worse every year!!

Take care my lovelies

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

I am never going to catch up so much has gone on in a week.

Kat glad you got started on stimming 

Wow ozzie 7 out of 7 is fab.  Keep those embies nice and warm relax let DH spoil you. 

Twiggy this sounds like a great garden all this landscaping and waterfalls. Wish I had your inspiration mine is just bit of decking and bland old grass (all though dh promises it will be filled with toys in a few years )  Keeping my fingers crossed all your  does the job.

Tracey long day at work you need to take it more easy. Not long till you finish work now though. Me I've still got 8 weeks  although next week only 3 days and the following week get long lies when I have my antenatal class and midwife the next day.

Jan what a tough time you are having   Really hope it is viral and you get to London. I am pleased you have a supportive boss.

Jambo you lucky thing  hope you have a great 

Lorna how you coping on the 2WW? Im sorry that you didnt get any to freeze. I was really disappointed when we only got one frozen but stay positive girl you wont need a back up plan.  

Aviemore was nice and relaxing but a long weekend with the in-laws is enough. My FIL is the worst driver (why didnt DH listen when I asked him to drive?) and there are some really bendy roads round loch ness so I felt quick sick at one point. Also MIL kept making a fuss when I asked to stop somewhere for something to eat just because she doesnt eat much she cant understand that I need to eat I am pregnant after all and I cant skip meals ggggrrr   Must be my hormones I seem less able to tolerate my MIL these days   I definately needed the rest though, it was nice to only have 2 days at work this week.

I got to visit my friend who had a baby last week, he is georgous, dont babies smell great? When she sent me some pictures it really made it all seem very real for me - I am getting one of those in a few months! I think when you have been ttc like we all have for so long it takes a long long long time for it to sink in.

Whats happend to the weather?

 

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girls

sharon glad you had a nice relaxing break honey, sure it did you good even though it was with the inlaws. My garden is going to be full of water, although if by some slim chance i do get pregnant then i will just need to keep a close eye round the pond and it will be good to teach them about wildlife 


joe yeh the rainbow i saw was on the way home from work probably about 7.30pm so could have been the same one  Weather looks rubbish so housework for me today  hope you get accupuncture sorted and sickness goes away. They put loads of cows round edinburgh for charity (poverty thing) and a couple of them has gone missing, think thats what cow thing is about? i dont watch bb but heard all about it on radio, is a guy with turrets syndrome, a girl that wants to marry a footballer, a guy from glasgow with a highpitched squeeky voice and a women who spend £35 grand on breast enlargements  interesting bunch 

kat glad you are feeling better honey, i was on stimms for 20 days (she said this was a long cycle but that 2 of hosps longest cycles have resulted in preg so not to worry about length). Good luck for your scan.

jan honey you are going through a rough time arent you  , i hope it is a viral and clears up really quick and you get to your appointment on thursday  hope you managed to get some sleep and pain is easing, so sorry honey i am sure it will all work out for you 

lorna did you call hospital this morning to find out about frosties? i hope you got some but if you didnt think positive, you wont need them as am sure you are pregnant  well dh managed last night so yes i am walking like john wayne, hope it is worth it  not sure whats happening with my temp was up by 0.1 degrees this morning but i took it an hour later and not as high as it was a couple of days ago. 

donna glad et went more smoothly than last time, i had never heard of the suction cap thing. Take it easy.

tracey your day sounds like mine, i usually work 7am till back of 7pm at least 3 or 4 days a week and get home make tea tidy up and go to bed it is a viceous cycle and tiring, glad dh made you tea, you should be taking it easy in your condition  at least you have monday off, we dont get bank holidays but i have loads of time saved up so am going to try and get tuesday off 

hi to all you other lovely ladies, am sitting bubbling here watching sam and alices wedding in emmerdale 

ok better get on with some housework, a womens work eh...

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Gosh, all your talk about gardening and housework makes me feel bad!! I haven't done much the last week at all!!!    

Joe - the cows are from the "Cow Parade" in Edinburgh - lifesize cows (not sure if plastic or something else ... never got close enough to feel) - they have 89 around city centre (plus 1 in the Botanical Garden & 1 (the Pengcow how I call it) at the Zoo. All the cows are painted differently - the Pengcow is supposed to look like a Penguin ... well.. with 4 legs and a tail...   

I am going to go on a "Cow Patrol" with DH on Tuesday after work (weather permitting of course) and hope to take as many pics as I can. I have a couple of them on my blog (www://mylifesingredients.blogspot.com) if you want to have a look.

Well... off to clear my table and do some more scrapping ... I am a bit on a roll there ...  

HUGS
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

evening girls,
bit chilly today or is it becauser I'm lying about so much!Finally feeling more human and pain  free today-yeah! Hope our little babooshkas are starting to think about implanting from today onwards- still seems impossible but I know it is.
Haven't phoned the clinic yet kirsty as thought there'd not be many of them around on sat.I think I must have misheard the grades since Joe says her frosties are grade 2's. Your temp is playing funny b*****s Do you get any progesterone support?You've done well this month and done your best-fingers crossed for you 

Jan- poor love.Sorry you're in such a lot of pain- hope its a viral thing like parvo that will sort itself- when will you get test results?Bit spooky that your friend at work was off with similar things....Take is very easy and get lots of sleep.Hope you feel better soon- theres nothing worse than feeling ill for a prolonged period.Its very unfair ontop of the IF issues- I felt the same about the ME.Hope you're well enough to get to London but frustrating though it is sweetie, your health  must come first.I've been there myself so heres a hug 

Kat-glad stims have perked you up a bit!When scan no 1? I was on stims 16 or 17 days, think joe and tracey were around 19-20 ish( did I rememebr that right girls).They can stim for upto 21 days and the length of time has no bearing on the outcome- in fact slow but sure is probably better.Good luck with cow watch- saw the ones at festival sq  and the gyle.

joe- i'm glad you're able to eat more now at least- constant nausea is horrible.I had it for 9 mths when i was first ill with ME but I was never vomiting sick- poor thing.I suppose you've tried all the usual things like sea bands for acupressure etc?Hope you've got a hygenic comfy cushion to sit on when you're inspecting the toilets... No nibbling the buffet before your friends come round Have a good time.

sharon- hormones can do funny things to tolerance levels re mil and fil especially if you're away with them.I've avoided mine just now after a recent trip to crieff hydro with the in laws -messy.Glad you enjoyed the break though.I'm doing ok overall- have shed a tear or 2 every day but mostly more to do with feeling sore- ok then I lie- more to do with will it or won't it!

Hi everyone- need to coax dh into making tea and leaving his studying for a bit- appetite returned with a vengence today.We even had  a short trip to holland and barrett  and jenners for a doughnut....well I've got lost time to make up for 

nite all,

lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

lorna glad you are feeling better honey, my temp is def higher today again so hopefully was just a blip. It is quite cool today isnt it, you keep embries nice and cosy, fingers crossed for implantation, i had crampy pains earlier not sure what that was, over analyse everything 

kat dont feel bad honey, you just relax and good luck for cow patrol.

jan hope you are feeling better honey

hi to all you other lovely girls.

Well we went out for dinner with my parents last night, my mum and dad gave us money as they had had an endowment policy in my name which just matured so it got sent to me as was in my name and they said to keep it as they had taken it out for me anyway and it will help towards ivf  i really didnt want to take it as feel we should be paying for this ourselves but they wouldnt take it and were getting angry as i was trying to leave wade of cash in their house, anyway they had said keep the money and take us out for a slap up meal so we booked the rocks in dunbar as it is quite expensive etc.. anyway went last night and meal was terrible my my got steak with prawns which she couldnt eat as said steak was really veiny and tough and prawns were all dried up and cold and i was supposed to have salmon and monkfish in a thai sauce and was no monkfish was scallops instead, yuk. Also my dad and scott had a fillet steak and they are both ill today  some treat for them, they should just take money back, anyway was a waste of £140 quid for the meal. 

Also my dad was telling me that he was in the hairdresser yesterday and she asked him if i was trying for a baby , apparently one of my mums best friends daughters was in mouthing off saying i really wasnt happy that my brothers girlfriend was pregnant and that i had fallen out with everyone  she has always been a twisted little B...h anyway but i dont want the whole town knowing my business plus it is a pack of lies, i would never go on about not being happy about something like this, i am not denying its hard at times but i am happy for them and will be nice to be an auntie  i dont think i would have been out buying baby clothes etc for them if was that unhappy  sorry for rant its just now the whole of dunbar will know about ttc and think i am a witch for not being happy for brother  i hate this town sometimes as gossip spreads like wildfire. 

Anyway on a lighter note i am going to see the da vinci code at omni at 4.30pm with mum, dad and bro and girlfriend and then dh and my aunt and cousins going to meet us for dinner after film, hope its good. 

Sorry for moan, i will hopefully be in a better mood tomorrow. Have a nice relaxing sunday.

Kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Aw, Kirsty - you're having a rotten time just now, you poor thing.   You really don't deserve all that! Your mum and dad sound really sweet - I know what you mean about the money, as mine offered the same kind of thing and I couldn't bear the idea that if we took it and the IVF didn't work we'd be letting them down. On the other hand, like a friend said to me at the time, we're their little girls and they want us to be happy - and it would be their grandchildren we'd produce - and there's nothing else they can do to help us. We've not resolved the issue either  . I can't believe you had bad luck with the meal - you poor souls. There must be a big load of good luck heading your way to make up for all this. I hope the film was good at least and cheered you all up a wee bit. As for that girl mouthing off   . . . can we line her up with those workmates of yours?! Silly *****! I'm sure that anyone who knows you will know it's all c**p and it'll be her that comes out of it looking bad - only what she deserves  !

Lorna - thanks for the hug! I'm glad you're starting to feel better - feeling up to a wee bit more can only make the 2ww pass quicker. I hope you do call the clinic - they really should give you a proper explanation on the remaining embies, for your peace of mind as much as anything else. Maybe they'd let you speak to one of the embryologists - I found them really helpful when "you know who" wasn't give us much info on our cycle. It's quite a thought, isn't it - that the two little embies they put back could be snuggling up in there right now (and no - they can't fall out after ET - believe me I checked that possibility out quite thoroughly, being the worrier I am  ).

Ozzie - great news about the embies! Another one on the 2ww - hopefully we'll have lots of good news on here soon!

Jane - it's funny how our dh's families just aren't the same as our own! All the funny little quirks you get used to with your own family can be really irritating when they're coming from someone else's. But I'm glad you got a bit of a rest.

Yoda - sorry you're still having the sickness - that's rough for so many weeks! I remember the brief time I was pg thinking that ms could get really annoying - and although I'd put up with constant sickness all through pg to have a baby, you can bet I'd still be complaining all the way  !

Kat - so nice to hear/see you again! Your life sounds weird and wonderful - what "crop" - and what is "cow patrol"? I feel I may be missing out on something here!    for your cycle!

Don't know what's going on with me at the moment. I seem to be back to front, as any one of the collection of things that could be causing the arthritis are meant to be worse in the morning and get better as the day goes on, whereas I'm feeling not too bad till late afternoon and then dreadful from then till bedtime. Got to be different  ! Have done a little light tidying today, as dh is out with his pals doing some recording (he's in a band - and no, you won't have heard of them, bless them!) and am now thinking of having a nap. Did get some good news about work, but I've got to keep it secret just now - nothing huge, just really nice for me - I'll let you know as soon as I'm allowed.

Hope you're all having good weekends.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon girls,
how are we all today? I think its freezing today brrr- keep seeing girls out in vest tops and wondering why mine under a another top under a cardigan, under a jacket are still not enough for me 

Kirsty- I'm so sorry you're having contact with such nasty people just now.How insensitive can you get and its all the harder to deal with when you're going through tx just now with so much at stake.Try and imagine a bubble around you- you're so much better than these people.Sorry you had a lousy meal- I hope you complained. i think Jans right-parents want to do what they can for your happiness so don't feel guilty about the money- what could be a better thing to spend it on.Anyway you'll be needing some for when you get that bfp at the end of the month and go mad on baby things. I resisited the temptation to pop into mamas and papas today... 

Jan- glad you're a bit better- odd your arthritis is worse later- is that true for viral arthritis as maybe the more tired you get as the day wears on the worse you feel with it? Glad you've has some good news at work( about time for a change in luck)- dying to know what it is now but will be patient! So you're a groupie too! we have a friend in  a lesser known band that we used to go to quite a lot of gigs in pubs- they didn't make the big time but got loads of pleasure from their music which is the main thing.

Well its a funny old day today.Not been sleeping well since last week- keep needing to wee and not even drinking that much anymore.Maybe still deflating the old fluid retention.So woke up feeling really down and tearful today.Had enough of lying about so got my act together and went out for a bit and met Mum etc.Also had af cramps since yesterday( not bad but definitely there) are you the same Kirsty.Now I know it can be due to all sorts of things but having scavenged the site late last night started to slightly worry that it could be af.Now today noticed a little cm which i also get the day before a period....But some of the girls on one of the other threads had this in their 2ww and today on the cycle buddies thread 5 people have got BFPs.Its unbelievable as there have only been 3 out of about 20 so far and one of those mc the next day.In other words I've started going a bit mad.Still feeling optimistic but also terrified  Ozzie you will be joining us soon in the madness- reckon it hit at least by the beginning of 2nd week.how were you last time?

trying not to nap just now so i can sleep well tonight....zzzz.
have a good night everyone, hope you've had good weekends.

love moonchild xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

moonchild, i was going off my head last time analysing every little thing. one thing i learnt from that & reading other threads is that nothing really means anything. whats positive for one can be  negative for another so i am determind not to let that happen again. been really boared the passed couple of days though. had a great idea to rent a movie on teleport, green street i had bought the dvd previously but it was not working & they didn't have anymore. guess what the copy telewest have seems corrupt too so they had to refund my money.
went out today, just to my mums to see them & my niece. dh was concerned that my dn was sitting on my knee but i reassured him it was okay. i didn't left her & she can sit all by herself without me having to hold her (she is 3 after all).

starting to ramble so i better get back to reading my john edward book.

speak later

ozzie

kirsty when are you officially on the 2ww from, last wednesday ?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW/ Twiggy

Thanks for the  update - we've got hundreds in Livingston - no the animals    

Anyway sounds fun..

Twiggy - I fancy the Da Vinci Code - read the book so be interested to see the film  -  enjoy

Welcome back Jane  

Ozzie / Lorna/ Twiggy take it easy ladies 

Hope everyone else is well.  How was the barbecue Tracey?  hope you had a lovely time   I love barbe food!!!

Take Care All

Need to go

Luv Yodaxx

Went for a wee Sunday nap blooming washing soaking!!! heard the patter on the window. Blooming British weather - bring on the sunshine


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning ladies

Kat have fun at the cow parade. My friend went to Manchester just to see them a couple of years ago which I thought was a bit much but the ones I have seen pictures off are very cool.

Lorna hope you enjoyed your donut.

Jo did the acupuncture help with the sickness?  I have been feeling a bit nauseous again in the mornings but only been sick a couple of times since 16wks so Im coping. My friend had a tape that supposedly helped, she said it worked but it could have just been a co-incidence but if it gets you down its worth a try. I did a google search I think it was called Morning Well I think you can get it on CD too.

Twiggy we wanted to pay for our IVF too but in the end they were so insistant and we had no idea how many attempts we would need so we paid 1/2 and my parents and dhs parents split the rest. My mum is buying our pram too and I tried to convince her she'd already helped us out with the money for ivf but she said it was money well spent and as granny it was her perogative to splash out on gifts Im not to complain. Dunbar is terrible for gossip. I remember I had an accident in my car on the high street and a few days later someone in the paper shop asked if I was ok and did I get my car fixed, it really bugged me. Ok not as personal as ttc but why cant people mind their own business? 

Jan glad you got some good news from work, come on spill the beans we wont tell 

Ozzie how are you holding up? My DH became really protective not letting me do anything after EC even now he doesnt let me do much about the house. Yesterday he even asked if I was ok pushing the trolly in tesco. Bless our DH's it is nice of them to be so concerned. As you probably know my hasnt always been in great health so i do look after him a lot and he says right now he is loving being able to spoil and look after me.

Tracey how was the bbq? We have not managed one yet this year. Are you going to the swimming tomorrow?

Well had enough of my car breaking down and it needs new breakpads, 4 new tyres and road tax next month about £450 in total so we've been shopping and test driving all weekend. Finally made up our minds and today dh called the garage to confirm that we want to buy a skoda octavia. The more I think about it the more I realise that although the pram will fit in the megane I would really be struggling if I wanted to go shopping. The octavia has a massive boot so I think we will manage better with all the baby stuff. DH has always wanted one of these as the model hes picked as the same engine as a golf gti but obviously a lot bigger. I had to let him buy one last toy   before we become really skint.

Got a couple off days of this week but I am a bit disappointed in the weather 

 

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

only got a couple of mins as spent my break reading through your posts.

jan glad you have some good news from work honey you deserve it, can wait to find out what it is. Also is good you are feeling upto doing a wee bit more, how are you feeling today? what have the doctors said? hows it looking for london? been worrying about you honey 

lorna yeh i have had cramps as well and didnt sleep well last night. I got a blood test this morning at hosp to see if i ovulated and i asked when i should test if no af and they said a week on thursday to make sure am late, so just fingers crossed and wait now. I havent been peeing alot but that sounds like a good sign  but have harly drank anything will need to try again, temp was high again this morning.

donna when have you to go for your blood test honey? hope you and lorna arent to bored and 2ww going quickly.

joe/ sharon hope bumps are good

hi tracey, moira, kat, lynn and everyone else i have missed

jane you will be busy sunning yourself 

da vinci code was quite good but book is 10 x better, i am going to try and not worry about that girl as everyone in dunbar knows she has a few screws loose   was more worried about the hairdresser spreading it. ok have to run will speak soon.

oh lorna forgot to answer your question yesterday, no am not getting progesterone support, asked but they said no 

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Cramping good sign ladies - I was waken with this around day 9/10 counting from EC first thing too I guess this will be when all the work goes on burrowing in  

Wishing for you ladies    

Take Care

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Joe,

think is probably to early for burrowing with me yet as not to test until a week on thursday to make sure am late, fingers crossed.

lorna it is to early for af for you anyway so can only be a good sign  

jan how are you feeling today honey?

hi to all you other lovely girls cant speak long.

I managed to get the day off today as this is dh's day off this week, not sure what we are going to do though, at least weather looks promising 

just been watching lk today and was a women who found out she was having a down syndrome wee boy at 8 months preg and cons was trying to force her into an abortion, even when she said no! think thats disgusting  anyway she had baby and he is now 2, lovely wee boy, downs can have a fairly normal life and at 8 months is too late surely? sorry for rant just thought it was shocking 

ok better go and get dressed, been up for ages as well  have a nice day

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quicky - am at work.

Scan today went fine, had Dr Mary again (last scan was with Dr Ding) - she found 4 follies in right ovary over 6mm and 3 in left (which may not be accessible as ovary sits very high). No changes to Puregon dose (blood test was ok) and next scan is on Friday. 

Lining was 5mm - I believe that's about the norm for 6 days on Puregon? 

EC is planned for next week Wednesday or Friday - but if follies are getting a spurt by Friday it may be even Monday ...  

Hope that everything will go according to plan - really don't fancy taking both injections for another 1-2 weeks after next Wednesday!! 

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello there,

Thought it was going to be a nice day today, but the sun has gone!

Lorna - your symptoms sound really promising. Each time I've been pg I've had cramping around the time of implantation and my best friend who's had two kids also got the same thing when her babies were settling in - so it must be a good thing! It's a dilemma, knowing how much to take it easy and how much to stay active so you don't dwell on wondering what's going on in there - if only we had windows fitted  !

Kirsty - thanks for the kind words! We're going to London tomorrow - the anti-inflammatories are doing their stuff and I'm feeling less stiff and sore (but very sleepy cos of the AIs, I think). Have been signed off for another week by my GP - so that's me off till the start of June! Longest I'll have been off work ever - don't like it and I'm feeling guilty!! Hope you're enjoying your day off with your dh. Can't believe that poor woman on the telly - 8 months is certainly too late, although I know there are special circumstances if you're carrying a child with a condition that's "not compatible with life", Down's is certainly not usually classed that way (unless the baby has a severe heart problem in relation to the Down's?). Some professionals do seem very keen that women consider terminations in cases where there really should NOT be any pressure to do so (not that there should be pressure to do so under ANY circumstances!).

Jane - Oooh, I'm envious of your new car! Our's hasn't been behaving itself for a while and we threaten it every so often, but we're saving everything for IVF at the moment - see if we get pg before then, the car's had it  ! Sorry the weather's not better for your time off.

Ozzie & Kat - good luck with the cycles!

Hi to all the bumps out there.

Can tell you that the news I got was to do with next year, but it's all confidential just now (and I take that very seriously in my job - I'm a good girl!). Will tell you as soon as I can - it's not at all exciting to anyone else but me tho' - you've been warned  !

Off to continue the reports - 2 finger typing all the way just now!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

How are we all today? I've been a right misery guts crying at every opportunity but feeling better today- flaming hormones!

Silver- glad the AI are helping- have you had any test results back yet that shed any light on it?Please don't feel guilty about being off work- it 's hard one to get your head round if you're normally a good girl at work( I've been trying to type something else but brain forgotten how to spell and don't want you to rap my knuckles ) .Work will cope without you till you're better, honest. Fingers crossed that everything goes well in London for you.Hope you takw ti easy at your sister too if thats where you;re staying.Safe flight! 


Twiggy- you can be implanting from day 5 post ov so you never know especially as you don't know exactly when you ov.Are you still cramping? 8 mths abortion is obscene except in exceptional circumstances.I've seen how they do abortions in older foetuses and have never felt the same about abortion.I respect everyone's right to choose  and special circumatances and used to be pro it, but its barbaric and should be reserved for when its bad for the mothers health to continue with pregnancy- not used as a contraceptive.Having said that I think it definitely shouldn't be illegalised and you should have access to safe abortion.I'll climb off soap box now! 
Hope you have a lovely day out-wind is still cold but at least sunny.

Jane- we hired a skoda octavia last year on holiday and thought it was pretty roomy- you;re going to need all space you can get!We're not replacing the cars till we see what happens with ivf costs - seems  unimportant as we don't commute anymore and don't have a reason to change as they're working ok-touch wood.

Kat- glad to hear you're making follies- you'll be surprised how quickly they can shoot up in a few days- i think they over egged my pudding increasing my gonal f then had to back paddle fast! How was your exercise class? saw some cows at the omni last night- liked the sofa cowch.

Ozzie- how are you doing? Staying sane and grounded this time?

Joe- came across your diary when I searched for af pain! it was lovely to catch up with your cycle- over hogmany etc must have been very emotional. How's bump? Have you felt any movement yet?
I switched on the tv this morning and there was Zita West herself  giving advice about morning sickness.Just the stuff you've heard but she says the acunpuncture on the wrists ( think it was pericardium point 6 ) or something does seem to help.Isn't that what you've had done?

Hi to everyone else How are the bumps? Holidays?

Well was convinced at cinema that af had started as cramps got a bit worse and felt a trickle- honestly thought oh oh no protection with me.But turned out to be cm ( tmi).Boy was I relieved. No af cramps today ( thank you)- noticed I'm off sweet things   and really really like garlic mayo on nice bread, and salt and vinegar crisps. could be the progesterone but have decided to try and look at it as a good sign.Also having heartburn.Someone on here said you won;t be any less upset next week if its negative if you believe this week you may be pregnant.How true and wise! 

Love and fairy dust to all  
lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW - EC Wed or Fri this is great news - good luck honey  

Twiggy - Keeping everything crossed for you Ozzie and Lorna.  As Silver says Lorna sounding very promising.    

Yeah I'm getting the acupunture on the wrists, nothing happening yet maybe too early in fact worse than ever started nose bleeds again she said it works for 80% of people so hoping i'm in the 80%.  Although saying that looks like I am the 20% who continue to have morning sickness after 20 weeks.       

Jane - everyone seems to be getting new cars to make way for their babies   its fab!!.  The octavia is very nice and decent size. We have gone for an estate used to have a sports coupe but not really practical now with 2 big boys DH and baby - oh and the shopping great for plants from Dobbies Twiggy   .  Thank goodness for rear and front parking sensors!!    especially at shops.

You'll miss your big bum Megane Jane   .  The renault add is so cool "shaking that ass, shaking that ass..."  I really like them too.

Ozzie hows it going, any feelings burrowing cramps??    hope you are well.  Tracey  , jan  , jambo (you lucky devil ), Mrs w    , moira   lynn        sorry if i've missed anyone   dont mean to take care

Must go fish for T tonight  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement, Ladies!!  I really hope to have EC next week ... it seems soooo long since I started injecting (ok... 23 days ..  )...

Silver - good luck in London tomorrow! Keep my fingers crossed that you will be ok'd for treatment down south! 

Lorna - oh, goody!! Keeping everything crossed for you that it's leading to a ^bfp^ ... 

Kirsty - how was your day off, hun? Weather not the best, so I hope you still had a great time!

Joe - I had acupuncture in the wrists - but don't think it was for sickness really ...  Hope you get that solved, hon ... at least you know there's that little parasite   in you that's taking all the good stuff from you at the moment!! :  

Jane - new car sounds great!! Something DH and I have to look into as well... at the moment we only have a tiny Peugeot 306 ..  

Ozzie... any update?? Anything? 

Tracey, Jambo, Mrs W, Lynn, Moira etc - hope you're all doing fine.

Well... feeling a little tired (and DH shows a strop! With no reason at all!) and will be off to bed to watch CSI and then probably fall asleep during CSI Miami!  

  

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

man you girls can talk  only got a couple of mins as am at work, working until after 7pm again tonight 

day off was nice went a run down the borders, to more garden centres  although last night really fell out with dh and was crying for ages. He just doesnt understand sometimes, he wouldnt watch test tube babies with me as he doesnt want to get wrapped up in ttc  i said i just want to be prepared for ivf and we have our appointment on monday so wanted him to know how it works etc before then. 

kat, great news about follies, hope ec soon.

jan glad you are getting to london tomorrow honey hope it all goes well and ais keep working, dont feel guilty about being off work, although i know how you feel as i would be excatly the same.

lorna/ donna how are you 2 today.

lorna i think increased cm is a good sign to sounds promising, when do you get test again?

i still feel little niggly pains/ mild cramps and felt really sick this morning but trying not to read anything into it. You are right i could have ovulated between 9 and 6 days ago, so not sure if would be implantying yet.

ok back at lunch for more personals as going to get done for internet abuse!

kirsty


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy  

Must have been a night for it I fell out with DH as well as he is working so hard and fell asleep whilst we were trying to book to go away for a short break..  So I just cut myself a huge slice of cake and went off to bed and had a wee cry to myself.  Felt better in the morning though.  Doesnt look like we will be going away due to his work commitment   god I so need a holiday!  Going to book for next year seems a lifetime away.

It must be hard for your DH as well honey.  He probably feels really awful   - its a man thing   my DH was and still is the same I think they feel guilty in some way and its their way of dealing with it - mine almost brushed it under the carpet ,  I was basically left to it, they really have it so easy - I mean come on - a quickie in a tub!!     I love him so much but really he has no idea what I went through as well as bringing up his kids.  Sometimes I even though he wasnt so fussed as he has 2 kids anyway.  I know how difficult it is as like my friends your friends probably dont understand either, thats why I thank goodness for this site, finally people who understand its nice too that you are going through with Lorna and Ozzie, and later LW, Jambo, Moira  you can swap feelings, symptoms etc, your are at the  same stage.  I can help you too if you like with symptoms etc but you really dont know till the test. Its rare but some ladies even get their af and have a bfp this is how hard it is to detect without the test.

I hope you and DH can maybe find the time to talk things through when you will have no interuptions.  Maybe over dinner somewhere different for example.  Take Care    we are all here to support you Kirsty  

You could loosen him up with a drink    

Love Joanne XX 

How are the other ladies in waiting??   thinking of you 

Tracey, Jane and others


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Twiggy- sorry tensions have been a bit high with dh.I can reassure you we've been through that too- its a lot of pressure on both of you and men are not good at dealing with their emotions.I had similar upsets when DH wouldn't want to watch test tube babies- I just don't think they handle the lose of control thing as well as us women at least some of the time.Apart from that mine felt bad that it would have to be me that went through the ivf and he felt unable to protect me and that it may be his fault. I agree with Joanne's wise words about friends too. I had a massive cry yesterday feeling unsupported- but its not that I'm not in touch wiht friends it just they can't know what the right things to say are and only have a cursory knowledge of IF and IVF. This site is a life saver for that reason.
Today is another day and you will get through this together but its important to try and talk about these difficult things as you only end up storing up resentment  and pushing each other away instead of being there when you need each other.You don't hav to agree but you have to agree to appreciate where the others coming from.Here endeth the counselling session.!We're here to chat anytime.Have hug tonight and everything will be forgotten.
As for symptoms, I think I;ve been talking myself into some as not there today!Read progesterone causes the heartburn so could just be a side effect from pessaries- damn was counting on that one!
I woke up feeling so desolate this morning- horrible- really needed to start thinking about what to do after next week is over.life's been on hold for so long with me being off with the ME 3 yrs, now that I;m recovering need to get back on track.So forming some plans- holiday first-with you on that one Joe.I hate when DH work means we can't do stuff- flaming self employed folk!He's been doing a post grad course throughtout our IVF which has been bad timing- amuse me!Me me me!

Ozzie- am going to look for that poll!Stay positive 

Kat- hows it going?

Tracey, Sharon, Joe- how are you all?

Jan- hope you're getting some good feedback from London and feeling not too sore  

Everyone else hi!
moonchild xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

kirsty, been there with dh, he seems to think i know something he doesn't. i told him that if i was going to stay positive then he had to realise thats what it was & not that i know wither i am or not. doesn't stop him though, he questions most of the things i do    i know he just want to feel part of it but   .

lw    for tomorrow.

jane looking good   

jan good luck

lorna hope the dust helps.

yoda we have booked to go to blackpool in september (how glamorous  )

hi to  moira, tracey, jambo   hope i haven't missed anyone.

ozzie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just had a nice warm bath and probably will retire to the bedroom for reading/watching TV soon... somehow I wake up each day around 5:30am and then have only light sleep until my alarm goes off at 7am ... and then feel totally shattered... weird thing!!!

Kirsty - I agree with Ozzie and Moonchild. It's some kind of security thing, cliches - men have to protect their women ... and we've got to jab ourselves each day, have people looking up our vaginas and have to go through OPs while they can't do anything to help at all.  Like my mother-in-law said: "Typical men - last minute job"    But seriously, DH has problems with not being able to help me and feels fairly frustrated (he's reading up baby things now ... about potty training etc. NO PRESSURE!!!  ).

Ozzie - Awh... seems that there's a wave of darn hubbies about at the moment (same here from time to time...   ). I have my next scan Friday ... but thanks for the   anyway!  

Yoda - hope you get that holiday booked soon! Whatever the outcome I quite fancy a trip to Austria or the Highlands myself. Had 2 years of a week at Peebles through DH's work but we're not booked this year - will feel a bit odd without it really. 

Lorna - hope you're doing fine, hun. When's the testing? Keeping my fingers crossed. And get that holiday!!  

Jan - how was London? Hope everything went ok and you get your TX down there!!! 

Moira - Did you have your AF yet? (too many posts on here!   When are you starting D/R? 

Tracey, Jane, Jambo, Mrs W and everyone else - hope you're still doing fine .. would be great to hear from you again!!  

HUGS
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi kat

sorry, i knew you had your next scan on friday, just lost track of days. thought it was friday yesterday.

well i have to go out & pick up a prescription, got a call from dr raja yesterday to say that the antibiotics they gave me are no good. they tested the cyst & it was resistant to the antibiotics. nice timing just finished the course. (here we go again).

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls not got long am at work again

thanks for all of your support made up with dh, you are right they dont understand/ cope very well, will see how he gets on after ivf appointment on friday- this is the big one before ivf, what do they do at this app? i know dh has to do another sample, poor boy. 

Well i dont think it is my month this month, my temp was down this morning which is a really bad sign, had alittle cm (sorry tmi) but it is still clear   temp doesnt usually go down until a day or so before witch, although it is early  will just need to wait and see i suppose, listen to dh, he gave me a hug this morning and said that, bless.

jo hope you get a holiday soon honey 

jo/ lorna i know what you mean as dh never gets off especially in summer and only gets one day a week off, hoping to squeeeze a few days in july, these self employed people 

lorna how are you feeling today? you never know honey 

donna how are you?

kat good luck for friday

jan thinking of you in london today

moira hows it going

ok really have to run hi to all you other lovely ladies

i have reflexology at lunch time so will speak later,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note as I have a throbbing headache/migraine - am off work today as I cannot sit in front of VDU for long (and that's my job!). It's the 2nd time off during the TX with headaches ... this time I feel it's part the weather as well though. 

Kirsty - as far as I remember the initial IVF meeting is just a quick talk whether you're willing to go private or NHS only and a quick talk with - usually I think - Dr Thong. 

You may get some blood test and a check up on your "nether regions" (always wanted to bring that phrase in...  ) and your DH will have to provide a sample ... and maybe a blood test? It's soooo long ago (over 1 year now) that we had our initial appointment ...     

You got appt on Friday? i.e. tomorrow? What time? I'll have my scan at 8:50am ... maybe see you, hun.

Well... better get off into the "batcave" (i.e. dark bedroom) - maybe get some sleep out of it as well...

HUGS to you all!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

kat hope you migraine clears up - thats miserable Good luck wiht scan 

donna- I hadn't realised they'd drained cyst for you-lets hope the new antibiotics will have it cleared up in no time Is it sore? How you doing today anyway?

twiggy- after going all Claire Raynor on you yesterday- we had a mexican standoff last night.DH is much  more stressed than he thought he was and just ran out of energy to support me when I was upset at some horrendous woman on tv cuddling a fluffy bunny and then clubbed it to death with a smile on her face- I tell you that was a bad channel flick!Anyway by 2am all was well again so knackered today.What a lovely start to our 10th wedding anniversary. 
the ivf chat you get lots of forms to go through- all the legal stuff- we had dr mary who just rattled off the procedures and wasn't very empathetic.Write down all your questions in case you end up feeling hurried out the door.they'll do weight, urine test for chlamydia, height that sort of thing. I would try and sound like you can only just scrape the money for private in case it makes a differenc eto how they divvy out cancellations on the nhs.I think they just assume you can pay so you ahve to wait full time.Could be wrong.Make sure you go on both lists. Good luck and hang in there- what will be will be sadly we can't change it.Hope your lunch appt helps. 

Well made DH pancakes in my wedding dress and slippers this morning, danced in the hall to the song from our first dance at the wedding- well i haven't got him anything yet and it was the best i could come up with at short notice!dress didn't zip up- what a surprise- seemed to have developed a bust since those days of my slim 20's 

some af slight pain today but  

love moonie xx
hi everyone else- got to jump in shower in laws popping in..


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna 

Have a romantic day.  Hope its a year you'll never forget honey  
Luv Yoda x

Good Luck to all XX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe-I'm praying for a year to remember too!

Hope you're not too green today,
love lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kat/ lorna i had initial ivf appointment in february and this is the second one, at the first they gave us lots of forms took blood for hiv and hep tests, we were put on both the private and nhs list in november.I will try and write down some questions incase i forget, better get dh to empty his tanks ready for monday 

lorna hope you have a lovely anniversary honey, i am sure this is your year and by your 11th anniversary you will have your wee bundle of joy to help you celebrate  that channel sounds awful, poor wee bunny! my 2 are the most spoiled bunnies on the planet  I will say about only being able to scrape money, although nearly there with the £1300 from my parents got £3100 in a seperate bank account for hospital  I was scared to get reflexology today just incase i am preg and it upset things, she agreed and gave me an indian head massage instead, was quite sore but realxing i suppose.

kat hope your headache is better, I dont have my appointment until monday afternoon but good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

hi joe how are you today

well on knicker check just incase, no sign of witch yet but still worrying about temp going down, not very optomistic now, just have to wait and see what happens. 

hope you are all good,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy anniversary , Lorna!! 

Hope your DH will be over the moon to see his wife in the wedding dress again (even if it didn't zip up fully - I dread to think how mine would look... errrr... ooooh!!  ).

Headache is a little better so should be ok for scan and work tomorrow ... and work night out (don't really fancy these things so will only go for 1-2 hours). 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone! 

chatter chatter chatter!!

i have been worked of my feet the past week or so and it's only going to get worse over the next two weeks. only 9 days left in the office and about 90 days worth of work to do in that time!! argh!!!

lorna hope you have a lovely anniversary honey! 

kat- sorry you have another headache, hope your starting to feel better. hope the scan goes ok tomorrow too!

twiggy- oh sweetie, its such a difficult time for you right now, i have never argued so much with dh in my whole marriage as much as i did in the two months running up to ivf! it is a stressful time for both of you and a lot os on the line. i think it's par for the course to fall out about it. at least you have kissed and made up now    sorry temps have gone down but dont give up hope yet . fingers crossed for you !!

ozzie- how are you honey? not long to wait now. sorry the antibiotics didnt work, typical ,a sif you dont have enough to be thinking about right now! 

sharon- missed swimming, i was just too bloomin lazy to get off the sofa! am going to make an extra effort to go next week though. i really musn't start to get lazy!!! did you go? how fab that you are getting a new car! 

hi to everyone else! i'm off to watch last nights desparate housewives while dh is out at a posh dinner. hmph! 

tracey.xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW

Good Luck for tomorrow sweetie 

Twigs I'm fine thanks for asking got my acupuncure appoint 2morrow so hoping it helps no joy so far!! Take it easy it aint over till the fat lady sings  

Ozzie - i'm sure you'll both have a ball in September and hey fingers crossed you'll be carrying a wee bundle or bundles of joy in your tum  it will be like heaven on earth  

Lorna - what did you get up to tonight then?? I had a wee chuckle to myself when you said you were wearing your dress and cooking pancakes - hope you had a nice time 

Off to surf the net before bed. Goodness I'm getting too fat now for this Yoga malarky  tried the lying on belly moves tonight bambino not happy was kicking me like crazy!!  no more of that then  gonna try and keep going till the end.... we'll see

Hope all the other ladies are well

Luv Yodaxx  [br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 21:30Lorna

Forgot to say slight af pains ok - I got these too and thought the worst as you do - stay      

luv Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
just poopping in as I'm eating my porridge at work (porridge for the baby, two hash browns for me....and I wonder why people think i look huge?!) 

Joe- I really admire you for sticking to the yoga so long, it'll probably be really beneficial for during the birth too. 

I'm off to see my friend with her new baby today. can't wait!! 

Also wanted to add that I had af like pains in the last week of my 2ww aswell. don;t give up yet, stay positive!! 

tracey,


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

tracey sorry work has been hectic honey, never mind will be over soon then you can sit back, relax and enjoy  have fun at your friends, my friend in oz sent me a pic of her wee one this morning i put it on my desk at work, she is so cute smiling away and wearing bunny ears.

joe have you tried seabands for sickness? hope accupuncture helps today.

kat good luck for scan today

lorna/ donna my cycle buds how are you feeling today?  lorna is it monday you test? donna what day do you test? any symptoms? fingers crossed for us all.

My temp was up slightly this morning from yesterday but not as high as it was, i am trying not to read to much into it and hope it was lower due to me sleeping with mouth open or something  i am weird.

ok better get back to work hi to all you other lovelies, how many of you are going to this scottish meet on the 25th?

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

tracey- don't you try and fit in 90 days work in 9days  Have a hash brown if you feel like it- the porridge outweighs the fat!

Joe- hope the acupuncture helps- you could do with a break from this awful sickness.Lying on bump yoga- at least the bay is already assertive  It will help with birth I'm sure.Has it prevented you getting sore backs etc?

Kirsty-don't think I;ll be going to Scottish meet at we're going to go on holiday somewhere after this nightmare is over.I used to take vaginal temp-gross though it is- as it seems to be more reflective of core temp.I definitely sleep with mouth open! its not over till   shows- hang in there 

Donna- how are you today? 

Jan- glad things went well in London don't know when you;re back- hopefully having  a long weekend of it.

Kat- you're brave doing a work night out and work and everything else! Have a good time but remember to get lots of rest to grow those follies over the w/e.

hi everyone else.

We went to the Grill Room at the Dome for dinner in the end which was full of tourists but it wa sa good atmosphere.I have to say though I didn't think the food was brilliant- was ok but when you're paying those prices you expect to get more on your plate than lamb, mash and gravy( ok it sounded more posh than that of course!)- a measly carrot would have been welcome to break the monotomy! Maybe its just me0 was tasting everything really salty yesterday.Sore boobs have gone- but may be a bit bigger, slight pain lower down tummy-so who the heck knows.Too scared to go anywhere near pee sticks- will have to be dragged screaming and kicking to hospital on mon 

love lorna x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey lorna just need to wait and see i suppose for both of us, would do you both good to get away on holiday whatever the outcome honey  sorry your dinner wasnt that great, i think your taste is affected by pregnancy but not sure, did your dh think it was salty? i think i will be to scared to test aswell, but by this time on monday you could be planning to be a mummy  I am so p...ed off at work today, i hate my job, been trying to think of something else that i can do, anyone got any ideas i thought about going to nightschool to do something in which i could set up a wee business and train more if i like it, have thought about photography as it would be a nice happy job but not sure...

ok better get back to work have to think of a birthday pres to get dh? men are so awkward, briought car today so going to leave at back of 3 and go to shops on way home as dh not finishing until 7pm anyway.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

Dome sounds lovely we've not been there for ages I really like it  lovely and airey.   Hope you had a nice time   .  I like a big plateful as well !  their profit margins must be huge!! 

Tasting salt hmmmm one of the first symptoms     

Twiggy   tried everything you can think of thats why i've gone for the needles in the wrist  .  Getting 2 moles on my back razored off in a few weeks too OMG!!! Had one taken off years ago cant remember if it was sore!

Tracey - Hows the bambino??  I wish I could be bothered swimming I'm not a very strong swimmer, I bet its very relaxing,  you'll soon have own little water baby   

Ozzie / LW how are you ? How was the work night out  I guess you''ll be on the lemonade    Ozzie any feelings yet??    

Jane have you settled back into work yet?   for me usually catching up for days after holiday not to mention the laundry!!

Jan, Moira , Jambo     

Fingers crossed ladies - I tested day 10 came up neg then day 12 -when I started spotting quite a bit  & thought it was all over and OMG BFP       GOOD LUCK HONEYS  

LUV JOE XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi joe

i had a couple of moles removed a few years back as well just below bra line at front, cant remember it being sore, good luck,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Thanks for that - yeah mine are around that area and one rubs on my waist.  Get quite worried for skin C too  

Have a nice week end everyone hoping for  for you all

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

haven't read all your posts yet - just wanted to get my scare off my chest ... (at lunch at work just now)...

Scan was ok, left ov shows 11+ (biggest at 11mm?) and 9+ on right ovary (biggest 8mm). Dr Raja now said that there's a small risk of OHSS ... gives me a fright really! Don't want to have eggs collected and embies frozen with no transfer until 2 months down the line!!!   

Irene said it's not likely, and when I phoned for blood test result I was told to go on with dose of 150 IU for Puregon. Now.. that doesn't sound any bad, does it? 

But you probably know it - my mind is racing (told boss already I won't have good performance today) and sees negatives only...   

Next scan on Monday at 8:40am ... anyone there at that time? Kirsty? 

Well.. better go ... work's waiting. 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

kat honey i am sure everything will be fine, and well done on the follies. I am not at hospital until 2pm on monday so good luck, you may see lorna though as she has her preg test on monday.

yoda i worry about that 2, better to be safe and get them removed,

have a good weekend all

kirsty


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

not went of my head yet !! thats a first.

lw all those follies well done, looking like wed or friday fro ec then 

lorna / twiggy how are you, only taste of salt i've had is my craving for ready salted crisps but i suppose thats not unusual for anybody never mind pg women. good luck for monday both of you (kirsty with your app & lorna with your test).

jambo how was the holiday, plenty of sun, sea, sand & you know what ?

yoda, well done keeping up the yoga im impressed. p.s. your colourfull posts make me chuckle keep them up.

jan hope everything went well in london.

camsmum you seem very hyper for being so far gone, take time to chill your work will have to cope when your not there.

ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat- if they've only reduced gonal f to 150, you should be fine.They reduced mine to 75 for last 2 days after reducing it to 150 for 2 days before that.They can also give you 5000IU of the pregnyl for trigger instead of the full dose of 10,000iu.Thats what they did with me and i ended up with 14 eggs  but had had 34 follies.The main thing is to up your water intake now to 3-4 lts a day to wash the excess oestrogen out your system- if you're up at night drink a glass too.They'll decide if you can go ahead with e/c based on these blood levels so you don't want your blood to be too concentrated first thing in the morning. The main thing is they're keeping an eye on you and you will be fine- thats a great number of follies.Don't panic yet- they hedge their bets by forwarning you of the outside possibilities doesn't mean thats what will happen.

lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey LW

Just wanted to add Dr Raja is very very cautious does everything exactly by the book - He wasn't very impressed by my taking baby aspirin. And also put me on the lowest dose everthing due to chance of OHSS. He also wasnt too happy with my weight so try not to worry he just looking out for you. My bet you''l be fine as Lorna says the water really does help so keep drinking it even with a tad of lemon or something. Tracey may offer some advice too as she was in a similar situation.

Believe me you are in safe hands with Dr Raja. Anyway in my humble I reckon you'll be just fine  

Take Care ALL  

Luv Yoda XXX

Hang in there Ozzie, Lorna Twiggy

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks, Ladies - good to hear more information than "There is a small chance of OHSS" ...

Lorna - they didn't reduce my Puregon at all - was on 150, still am on 150 after 2 blood tests this week, so surely can't be too bad?? Thanks for the tip regarding water intake though. It's hard with just normal water, so will add some flavouring.  

Believe everything now depends on Monday scan .... and hopefully can go ahead with EC AND ET next week!!! Don't want frozen embies ... they have reduced chances!!!

Oh ... I spoke to Irene about the rumour of putting back only 1 emby in future - she said it's because they will wait until the emby is a blastocyst (i.e. more cell divination) and the ET will be about 4 days after EC for that. Apparently it has the same chance or higher at that stage to embed and provide a BFP as 2 embies being put back. 

They are currently still in early stages so probably won't do that for a while.  Blastocysts would have a reduced risk of multiple pregnancies as well. 

Ok ... off to go scrapbook shopping (oh... someone here asked what all the "scrapbooking" and "crop" stuff is I am talking about ... scrapbooking is like advanced photoalbum making ... lots of journalling, embellishments, more artsy and more archival (i.e. products are mostly acid and lignin free - so your great-grandkids can look at your albums and the photos are not faded or browned).  "Crops" are get togethers of like minded people (mostly females) for around 5 hours on the weekend to scrapbook together). 

Hope this makes things clearer - if you want more information - give me a shout.  

Enjoy the weekend!

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, hope everyone's having a good weekend?

kat- its good news if they didn;t need to lower your dose, the oestrogen mustn't be a problem then.You be fine- bring on ec!

Love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

lorna how are you bearing up honey? not long now . I am a bit crampy again today but temp is up again   hope you are having a good weekend taking your mind of test.

donna honey how are you? when do you test? cant be long now, good luck, hope 2ww going quickly, i am testing on thursday if no af  

jan how did london go hon? are you feeling better? 

kat i am sure that its a good sign they never reduced your dose, good luck for ec and et next week.

joe/ sharon/ tracey hope your not working to hard and having a nice relaxing weekend.

jane how was the holiday?

moira/ lynn how are you getting on?

sorry if i have missed anyone.

I have been up in edinburgh looking at slabs etc for garden with my brother today. He was talking about his wedding which i am supposed to be a bridesmaid, was supposed to be abroad for a year in october but now they have changed the date to next july! thats scotts busiest time and if ivf works in october i will be due then, great. I told him that i obviously couldnt book anything until the last minute when i thought it was october but doubt scott would get off even if i am not pregnant or getting treatment in July! feel like i am being selfish but he wants my whole family to go, parents, aunts and uncles, grandparents etc and if i do get preg then all of my family will be in mauritus when i had the baby  i am being selfish. Ok i better go. Take care chicks

kirsty xxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kirsty dont worry if you get a bfp this time you can take the baby with you & if your pregnant at the time it will be worth it, i know your family might not be there but we will all be there for you (for what its worth).

ozzie

p.s. i'm wednesday so if i get posted missing that day you will know why (tell in the family     )


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Kirsty- IF is the pits for trying to organise the rest of your life-if  you're pregnant or a mummy by the wedding-  you'll be just overjoyed and not much caring what else is going on- I'm sure you're family won't leave you at a time like that- its your hormones just now petal- you;re very justified in feeling a bit unsupported at times-you just have to keep those lines of communication open and not bottle it up.Sending you a hug.

Decided to take my temp again tonight as all sweaty again and its a bit high for me- 37.8.Hope its not a bad sign- don't feel like I'm coming down with a cold or anything.JAn hope this doesn't sound like your experiences...

On a more positive note-I'm not normally a church goer but have felt the need to do something and was drawn to the cathedral the other day near dh office .So lit 2 candles- one for pierre and one for loulou- honestly our children won;t be called that!-also prayed for a sign today.So when i went to pick him up later on- I saw a rainbow- a full one and it ended over the cathedral, not onlt that but turned the corner and saw a brighter  smaller one lower down, i.e. 2 rainbows.Stopped the car and the church bell tolled.Well as far as i was concerned its twins- poor dh- got his hopes up i think !Nice thought though huh?

lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh - Lorna dont you'll make me cry sweetie   what a lovely idea.  A  Rainbow OMG I saw one on my 2 WW 

I saw lots of rainbows today its been really mad weather but good, here is one for each of you  on 2ww  and LW       I'm thinking of you ladies -  the weather has been like this for a reason today i'm sure of it, to create beautiful rainbows for you and bring alittle magic your way.    

Twiggy - take each step as it comes honey, they wont leave you on your own, they will be delighted for you and want to pamper you not abandon you.  Eveything will be changed when you are pregnant anyway i bet    what about the bunnies     

Night Night xx Yoda xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Well girls so much for rainbows, I was spotting when I got up this morning and tested a day early and it was negative  Seems like LouLou and Pierre are not to be, we wanted them so much.Part of me is holding out hope for a miracle by tomorrows blood test but deep down i know its over.I just can't believe it- don't want to believe it- its been a really hellish 8 weeks.Feels like we'll never be parents.

Lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

oh lorna honey i am so sorry  sounded really good with rainbows etc, you never know honey sending you lots of    and               for tomorrow, people can still bleed and get a positive and it may be to early to show on a pee stick. Come on piere and loulou hang in there  you will be parents very soon i am sure 

joe thanks for the rainbow, i know am being over emotional about wedding must be the hormones  its just he wants everyone to book by july this year and wont know if the ivf has worked by then, will wait and see what happens, of course i will be ecstatic if it works and i am due then  if i go then scotts mum can look after the bunnies  but even if i can go in july there is no way scott could get time off as that is hi busiest time so wont be going unless they change the date back to october anyway 


donna thanks for saying you will be here honey, i am just over emotional with the hormones just now  good luck for wednesday, i could be anyday from monday to friday i suppose as tomorrow is 2 weeks since i had trigger injection. I was told to wait until thursday by the hospital but am working long hours thursday and friday so might wait until weekend if no af. Is dh birthday on monday would be a lovely surprise for him if i was to get a bfp 

hi to all you other lovely ladies hope you are having a good weekend. 

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

    

So hoping this is just too early for you honey.  Just to let you know I had spotting day 10 and 11 then it stopped (it was all day long day 11)  

Also tested day 12 a bfp day 13 (pm) bfn could it possibly be the all the water diluting the true result as this obviously happened to me day 13 (pm)  which hpt are you using I found clear blue digital to be the more accurate.

Lorna - please hang in there until Monday its not certain,  if no bright red blood and strong af pain it could still be ok.  I thought exactly the same as you, I promise.  

I will be wishing     for you today Lorna.

" Please make this work"    

Twiggy/Ozzie also hoping for you ladies - the waiting is by far the worst part   not long now            

Take Care all thinking of you

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls,

I used clear blue digital I'm sorry to say.I don't have any cramps yet but the spotting is red.I've not been drinking much water either so can't say that its dilute. 

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna,

just can echo what the others said - it may be too early to test with the pee stick (that's why the hospital says don't do it) and the blood test still may be ok. 

When are you in for the testing, honey? I'll be there around 8:30am for my scan at 8:40 - would be great to see you again. 

Kirsty - totally understand your thinking re your brother's planning ... any reason why he's changing the date? It would be stupid and fairly selfish to stick to the date if he knows that his sis may be pregnant that date/giving birth and his BIL has the busiest time of the year.  Just tell him that Mauritius will probably cheaper in October as it's not summer holidays?!?! 

Ozzie/Kirsty/Lorna - good look with the testing next week ...        

Moira - where are you? When are you due to start hun? 

Hugs to you all ... trying to get the house a bit tidy (that's some sort of keeping myself distracted from OHSS possibility I think...   )

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

lorna honey hang in there until bleeding really heavy isnt over   am thinking of you and we are here if you need to talk, i will try and pm you my number but have never pm'ed before so dont know how to do it, will try and work it out. Remeber joe had spotting to and false results so dont give up hope honey 

kat thanks for that i am probably being unreasonable due to hormones i told him i probably wouldnt be able to go because of scott and poss of being due if ivf works, he said i will just need to wait and see what happens and that scot should be able to get off, but there is now way  never mind i have mil and fil and friends and you guys who will be around  he changed date as his friend wants to go and he has like 5 kids so he didnt want toi have to take them out of school and also is cooler in june/ july compared to october. I cant see my mum wanting to go then if poss i will be due then, unless she waits until after october to book, maybe she will. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, i will try and check posts before I go to eri at back of 1. 

joe thanks for rainbows and fairy dust 

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello there,

My sister and brother-in-law and the kids caught a train up to Edinburgh at the same time as we caught our plane, so we've been knee-deep in in-laws ever since we got back and this is the first chance I've had to catch up quickly (they're due back from my sister's best friend any time now!). 

I was just going to read and not comment till I had more time and then I saw your posts Lorna and just wanted to send you huge  . First of all - what you had with your temp sounds not at all like what I had - I felt really awful, like I was getting flu, which was why I took my temp in the first place, and when I took my temp the day after it was really low. And this was 7 days post ET - I had almost a week to go till testing at that point. And I can only echo what the others have said - spotting is common regardless of the outcome and with all the water you're drinking your wee is going to be really diluted so a pee stick is probably not a reliable test at the moment (oh, and I've always found the normal clearblue more sensitive than the digital ones). I don't want to give you false hope and I know that for me, I needed to ease myself into the idea of a negative blood test with early testing. I always figure I'd rather presume I'm not pg and then get a lovely surprise from the blood test than persuade myself that I AM pg and then have a horrible shock - that's just a personal quirk of mine that's led to a fortune spent on pee sticks  ! BUT, there is definitely still good reason to have hope and good reason not to presume the worst from the spotting and the BFN - Jo being living proof on that one! Hang on in there - we'll all be thinking of you tomorrow. And regardless of the result, if you want to chat to anyone, I'm off work still so all you need to do is call - tho' I know that whichever way it goes, you'll probably just want to be cuddled up with your dh for a while. Sending another   and lots of        .

Hi to everyone else - more personals and a run down on my apt down south tomorrow when my sister etc have left.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jan hope you got on well in london honey, have fun with the inlaws.

lorna tried to pm you, first time for everything, hope it worked ok,

ok better get on with cleaning

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi there, just popping in , like jan i was just going to have a quick catch up read but then got drawn in!

lorna- sweetie, it is still too early to give up hope, believe me. i tested myself on day 10,11 and 12 and got -ve's....not even the faintest line, using first response. but when the blood test came back it was a really strong positive. i know it's difficult but there really is a reason why they say not to test early. thinking of you and sending positive vibes. don't give up, we are all behind you! you have my number if you need to chat/moan!

twiggy- sorry your brother is being so insensitive but i cant believe for a second that your family would leave you if you were due at the same time as the wedding!. our bump s due on 13th august and my dad and brother were due to go to america on the 15th august. all booked and paid for. anyway as soon as my dad found out my due date, he signed the holiday over to my other brother and his girlfriend so that he could be around. hopefully you know your parents would nt really leave you and you are being a bit emotional, which is totally and utterly understandable considering all you are going through. oh honey, i so hope it all works out for you and you have a fantastic baby to look forward to instead of a wedding in mauritus.  

ozzie- thinking of you sweetie, how long until testing now

kat-    dr raja mustn't be too worried about ohss if he is keeping you on the same dose. it sounds pretty similar to my situation but be assured they will do what is best and monitor you closely. i'm sure it will all be ok. how are you feeling today? plenty of water, a small glass every hour if you can do it rather than a pint every few hours! keep th elevels down and relax as much as possible. what time is your scan tomorrow? are they doing a blood test too? good luck honey an dlet us know how it goes.

jan- sound slik eyou've had a hectic time. look forward to finding out about your trip!

yoda, jane- how are the bumps? i am seriously huge now. i went shopping to harvey nichs yesterday for a little something nice...so sick of maternity clothes being shapeless!- i thought i could buy myself a jacket but didn't find anything at all....probably fo rthe best considering the prices in there! think dh was breathing a sigh of relief! i am DEFINATELY foing swimming on tuesday sharon , will you be there?

hugs to all
tracey


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls, really it means a lot to have support from  you all. I just feel friends can't possibly get how intense our experiences are- only spoke to one today to cancel and she was really lost for words.Thanks too for all the offers of a chat- been out and about with dh- its feels a bit surreal.At least we get a definite answer by tomorrow lunchtime though we are expecting the worst-I'm still spotting and now have sore tummy and tried another test I had lurking an acon one which is supposed to detect really low levels and it was negative.As I;m on day 13 well speaks for itself.Of course we're hoping for a miracle by tomorrow but being realistic.Dh has taken it really badly- must feel so out of control for the men folk.Mum's been phoning telling me to get myself to hospital in case they can save it- bless her she doesn't really understand theres nothing to save.

Jan- glad to hear your symptoms were not the same as mine but will be wanting to quiz you now I've got the idea in my head.You know how it is.Its nice you;ve got sister et al staying but hope its not tiring you too much.look forward to hear all your news from argc.

Kirsty- thanks for the pm- will send you my number if you want to talk too anytime. You're not being irrational btw about how you feel- I think you;re justified given everything going on.If you feel your brother is being insensitive he probably is a bit- its not in your imagination.I'm sure it'll all pan out and you've got us to help you through your journey in any case.

Joe-thanks for the messages- hoping for a result like yours but can't help feeling fatalistic that the luck doesn't go with me- sure we all feel like that till it changes!

Kat- good luck with your scan tomorrow- may well see you- don;t know what time we're going in yet but will be before 9.

tracey- thanks too hon- you sure need a jacket in this summer time we're having even with baby to keep you warm.if you can't splash out now on maternity clothes when can you?

Donna- how are you?Hope i;ve not put a dampner on yours and kirstys wait. How long did you have to wait between tx cycles?I;m sure i;m not going to like the answer to that one.

Hi everyone else- hope you're enjoying the sunshine( and wind).

lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lorna

from reading all the various posts on this board, it really isn't over till the fat lady sings honey.      for tomorrow.
i had my last tx in nov/dec 2005. dont know if this was a cancellation or if it was the standard time.

will be thinking of you & dh tomorrow

ozzie


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

morning all!

i have the day off today but dh is at work and ds at school so i'm doing a spring clean! it is so much more exhausting with a bump but my house with be all lovley and clean by the end of it!. have just finished the kitchen and ututility. dining room and living room are next then bathrooms ( i hate cleaning the shower, any tips on how to do it without getting soaking wet much appreciated....i usually do it naked!)

lorna- how are you doing honey? i can imagine you are not doubt stressed to the max right now. i remember the few hours between taking the blood and ringing the hospital...total nightmare. we are all thinking of you and hoping for a good result today. 
           

donna....how are you sweetie? only two more days to go,hang in there. i have my fingers crossed for you too!
 
     

twiggy- how are you feeling today? hope you are ok and resting and not at that awful sounding office of yours. 
is it thursday you test or friday?  
                 

a special positive wish for all of you: 
[fly]            
[/fly]

kat- good luck with scan today, let us know how it goes honey! 
       

joe- how is the sickness? is the acupuncture working at all? are you off today too or are days off a no-no with your own business? you remember to take it easy!

jane, jambo, moira, jan, and everyone else, hello and have a fab day!

tracey.xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I have been having computer problems and haven't been able to log on for a while. I don't like to log on at work because I am in an open plan office and it is difficult to keep anything hidden. Well, a lot has been happening since I have been offline! Excuse me if I miss anyone, but I sometimes get a bit confused with FF names and real names.
Moonchild, I have everything crossed for you today.  The nurses are very strict about not using a HPT, but I know it is tempting. Good luck, I am thinking of you.
Twiggy, I wouldn't feel bad about your brother, people just don't understand and never will until they are in our position. I have a similar problem with a unsupportive SIL. We told her last year to make her understand why we hadn't gone to a family do and she totally threw it back in our faces, saying "everyone has problems". I appreciate that everyone has problems and I certainly don't think everything revolves around me, quite the opposite in fact, but we told her to make her understand and she ended up being a complete nightmare about it. Anyway, rant over, good luck for testing this week.  
Ozzie, positive thoughts to you too, I really hope your dreams come true . When do you test?
Little Wolf, Exciting times ahead - do you know when your EC and ET is? I hope everthing goes ahead as normal and OHSS isn't a problem.  
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
My period is due this week, so I should be on Buserlin by the end of the week. I think I am more nervous this time, but my mood changes practicaly every hour!! 
Take care everyone.
Love Moira xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

tracey yes i am in the office thanks for lovely post, i was told to test on thursday as af would def be late if not shown by then, it is 2 weeks today since i got the trigger injection. However have quite sore boobs today and still a bit crampy so not looking good  not over till fat lady sings i suppose, please please please make it be bfps all round this time    

lorna i am sure you are stressed out at the mo but you neevr know honey, is it 12pm you phone for result?, i have been praying for you (even though am not religious) good luck                   . Hope you and dh are ok got everything crossed for you, thinking of you.

moira welcome back honey hope you can get started on burs soon, is exciting and frightning at the same time isnt it  your sil sounds horrible, i know my brother hasnt done it on purpose he just doesnt think sometimes, just seems eveerything comes so easy to him, never mind i will be very very happy if cant go because i have a young baby or am pregnant.

donna how are you feeling honey?

hi jan, joe, kat, sharon, jane and anyone i hae missed.

I better get back to work as i am finishing at half 1 today (taking a half day as hosp appointment is at 2pm and not going to bother comming back).

ok speak soon,

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Just come on quickly to see if any news on Lorna - cant stop thinking about you honey been wishing like mad for you - you just never know sweetheart 

DH and I are off today so popping out for a spot of lunch and maybe a wee walk. 

Must dash will do personals l8r.

Tracey - dont you be doing too much have lots of little breaks nibbles and drinks.    My DH was laughing about you doing your shower naked.  He has been doing ours recently too - yip NAKED, I think it must be quite popular.  I must be too modest I usually get soaked.   You could always wear one of those radio active suits with a mask and flip flops.(mind you dont think they do pregnancy ones)  DH said just aswell to get in naked      

Lorna - Take Care honey we are all thinking of you and wishing for a positive outcome.    
Please make this a happy day for Lorna  

     

sorry really need to go drop in this afternoon again

Luv YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
sorry to say it was negative,but i knew that yesterday.You can't help hoping till the last minute though.Feel pretty crushed just now but will pass.There still no reason for it not to work naturally.Clinic recommend letting ovaries recover 3 mths but their waiting list for self funding is 6 mths anyway.We'll prob, wait 3 mths and try again else where un less we get a cancellation before that.

Hoping for better results for you girls, will chat soon,
moonchild xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oh no!! so sorry to hear that Lorna    was really hoping you would get a good result. 6 months is not too long to wait ( although you probably don't feel that way just now) and it will hopefully give you time to gather strength for the next round.  so sorry for you and dh. sending you big hugs.
tracey


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna - I know I've texted, but I just wanted to say I'm really, really sorry about the negative. I won't say I know exactly how you feel because everyone handles things differently, but I have a rough idea how you're feeling just now. You're sounding so strong and positive - much more so than I was at this point - and you're absolutely right: you WILL feel better with a little time, natural ttc COULD still work, and it's pretty rare to get a BFP first go with IVF anyway. If you decide not to wait the 6 months for Edinburgh, I know my friend liked the folk at the Glasgow Nuffield and I had a really good first apt and open evening at Dundee (only reason we didn't go with them was the G8 summit and all the Forth bridge closures happening just at the wrong time). Both these places are already doing blastocyst transfers. If you don't mind the travel there's various places down south too. But taking 3 months out is a good idea anyway - physically and mentally. IVF is such a stressful thing to go through and you and dh will need some time for yourselves. 

Like I said, I'm at the end of the phone if you want a chat and if you fancy meeting up for a coffee and a rant about how unfair it is and/or a chat about where to go next if you're feeling up to that, I'm back at the hospital tomorrow and if they give me the all-clear for seeing non-family members again then I'm up for that - see how you feel, I know it'll all be a bit raw for a while but the offer's there.

Give yourself some treats - I don't know where you are on alcohol with the ME at the moment, but I had most of a bottle of rather nice red wine after my BFN, which went down very nicely! Hope you find somewhere lovely for your holiday too.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi just came on to quickly check on lorna before i go, have to run now

lorna so sorry honey, really thought you would get a positive, hope you are both ok, have to go but call me if you need to talk, you will prob just want to be alone with dh but we are here when you need us  

kirsty xxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lorna & dh      .
i know 6 months seems ages just now but it will give you time to recover & let your hair down a bit. it really doesn't feel like 6 months since i got my bfn time has gone so quickly.

were all here for you   

ozzie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Lorna, so sorry about that !!!   

Was thinking of you while Dr Ding was doing the scan for me. So sorry I didn't see you before/after your testing either.

I had a break between my abandoned cycle in November and me starting again in May and the time was really flying by... PM me if you want to chat. 

Scan went fine, still 20+ follies and just phoned the ACU - Ciara confirmed that I will have EC on Wednesday (just as she said this morning...  Good girl!! Think she said something about if I am not doing the EC on Wednesday I will explode...   ). 

Feeling excited ... jitters come tomorrow I assume. Can everyone please confirm the whole thing for me? I assume the 3-4 hrs recovery time would be only the standard form for day care - how long does it usually take? 

Have Pregnyl at the ready for tonight and then no injections tomorrow ... how will I cope!  

EC is at 9am on Wednesday and we'll be there for 8am. If anyone of you ladies will be coming in for tests/scanning say hi as I will be probably out of my wits at that point.

Ozzie - when are you testing??

Hugs to you all.

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kat i'll be there with dh at 8 so i will come over to wish you luck.
i got my ec at 11.30 it took about 30 minutes of which i remembered nothing then they let me go at about 2.30ish after tea, toast & a pee (tmi).
it was weird i started to think about conversations i thought i had been dreaming about but when i asked ciara when i went for et she confirmed we had actually had those conversations (i could have swore they were a dream    ).

ciara is just brilliant she was great with me before & after my ec & when i went in for et which is normally hard for me, it was a breeze & she relaxed me so much. she also gave me a big hug before i went home.


ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls,
I've had a sleep on the couch and a cry or two and feel better-Seems to come in waves and then I'm ok in between.Still you've got to look forward too and we can ttc naturally this cycle-how dreary but must keep it up- it beats the heck out of tx 

Kat- were you leaving at 9.30 this morning?I could have sworn it was the back of you walking to the car park.Glad your scan went well-sounds like you;ve got lovely follies there. did they say what time your op is? I hated the waiting about before hand as I was last in of 6 and was taken at 12.Took about 30mins, and i can remeber lots of what happened but everyones different.i wish i'd had a tranquilliser the night before like some other girls on site had cos i was hyper by the time they took me, and i;m sure that made a difference to how responsive or not I was to the sedative. You do a lot of dozing after words- i was last to leave at 3.30 and went straight to bed for a sleep. Just make sure DH is with you if possible-I felt really sorry for ladies on their own till they were picked up later- i found it comforting to know Steve was there.Suppose with some men its better to get them out the way if its going to stress you. Good luck  

Jan- glad to hear you're off this week and feeling better.Let us know how you get on at the hospital.I might well phone you for a coffee since your off- gets boring being off all the time- time to ease myself back into post ME world methinks!Blastocysts sound scary- got more info on our embryos and though 11 fertilised and were grade 2 only one 4 cell and don't know how many 3 cell but presume most were only 2 cell on day 3 so obviously weren;t going to divide further....

Kirsty- how are the cramps?Fingers crossed for you this week- we need some good news so its up to you and Donna  

Donna- how you bearing up?  I love ciara too- so glad we got her today.But Corine is also brilliant- she came out of theatre to wish us luck today- seems to want to adopt us but ruined her day apparently.

Moira- great you can start so soon though know it doesn't feel like that when you've been waiting for ever.

Joe- hope you've had a word with those rainbows Had anymore acupuncture? For the record girls DH sperm has remained the same regardless of no alcohol, change in diet, supplements or acupuncture.Obviously we had a good fertilisation rate 13/14 with 2 being abnormal, so borderline poor morphology didn't seem to matter- said it was common.Need to change that 

Tracey- hope you've been swimming? last week at work?  .Hope you've had a relaxing day off having some me time.

love lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna


I am so very sorry. I just wanted to give you  bit of hope honey.  One of these days you'll see what I mean with the rainbows.    Wish I could help you    

I was feeling so positive for you -its so annoying for us FF aswell we just want it to work for you as we've been there too and understand how hard IF is to cope with.  

As you say there is no reason for it not working   at least you can say you followed everything exactly by the book.  

Take some time out for youself and DH.  Waiting list I hear isnt too long...... Do you have holiday booked? get signed up again for IVF, get yourselves away and enjoy your time together. 

Then you can focus on  your next tx.  I called the woman about FET she said its only 3/4 months!! You do have frosties ?

Lorna - as Jan says I'd have a lovely bottle of wine a takeway and just chat with DH have a cry it wont change anything but it will help you get by this very difficult time. For what its worth I really admire you strength  

"it cant rain all the time"  

Thinking of you both  

As the other girls have said feel free to pm me too with any questions etc.  We are all here for you - you are never alone.    

Love Yoda

XX

Believe  

LW - I think I was ready to go about 1.30pm  (in at 9.00) like ozzie out of it for about 30 mins. speak soon


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

aw Joe- I forgive the rainbows- it just wasn't our turn.Sadly we don't have frosties- the wait is 6mths but Ciara said to hassle them for cancellations from september, and we'll probably go elsewhere for a cycle in sept if not and stay on the waiting list for edin for beginning of next year if that doesn't work.Wish we could stay there but I'll be 38 by sept- want to get a move on!
lorna xx[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 16:38Did I say I'd be 38steady on girl I'll be 37- talk about wishing your life away!

lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

You have every right to be 88888d o88 with the rainbows it should have happened this time. Just dont give up on them  

I was going to go with Ninewells in Dundee dont think theirs is too long a wait. That was about this time last year when I called though also heard one in Glasgow short actually 2 in Glasgow who do it 3 monthish , you'll find out on here somewhere thats how I found out.  Under ICSI then Scottish clinics I think 

Hope you get in soon.  Let us know how you get on phoning    Edinburgh is very long compared with most places.  

Luv YodaxX  

PS have a drink for me I need one too


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Dear Moonchild and DH,
So sorry to hear it didn't work. Take care my dear, i am thinking of you lots and sending good thoughts. xxx
My friend told me that Aberdeen Fertility Clinic is closing down for 6 months for refurb and they are sending most of the patients to Dundee. I think that might affect the timescale at Dundee if anyone was thinking of going there.
take care everyone.
Love Moira x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

lorna sorry didnt have long to post earlier honey, you sound like you are being very strong and brave, i am proud of you  i am sure i would be a wreck. Nothing we can say to make it any better, we should all meet up soon for a coffe/ drink and give you a big  I had Ciara today for my ivf appointment she is lovely i said i knew you and she said you will know the result then, she was sad for you anyway she said are lots of cancellations that come up and i may be able to get one so i am sure you will be the same, we can be cycle buds again  also she said only a third of people get frosties so it is more rare than you think  take care honey, always remember we are here for you 

moira good luck with starting d/r.

hi joe yeh ciara said today that fet waiting list is only 3 months. 

kat good luck for ec

donna good luck for testing, we need some good news 

i just found out that a couple i know (friends of my brothers) have just found out are preg from fet (as had ohss and couldnt get them put back straight away) also they think it may be twins but wont know until the scan, although she has had a few miscarriages in the past so not telling anyone yet, so i shouldnt be saying anything but is always nice to hear it has worked, gives us all hope. 

ok i better go and see what dh up to, as i said we had appointment today with Ciara, she was lovely and said was the easiest nurse session she had had as i knew everything  i asked about getting drugs through doctor and she said it sometimes happens so wouldnt hurt asking, i am off tomorrow so am going to make an appointment in morning if possible. She also said that she wasnt as worried about me getting ohss as before as i responded ok to the puragon so i think it was the right decision doing the injections rather than ovarian drilling. Anyway i decided to see what happens regarding saline test and camera at start of next cycle and maybe do 1 or 2 more cycles on injections and then have a break for a month before ivf, as your body needs to get back to normal. So may or may not call for a cancellation depending on what happens, i have to call with september periods for base scan and to start burselin at start of cycle, so isnt really that far away anyway. 

I am still crampy but still no blood, and boobs still sore, not feeling to hopeful for this month, but you never know i suppose.

take care 

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmh.. bad day for me today...

Went to work and suddenly out of the blue a migraine came along from 10am. Blurry vision and tingly fingers & tongue (that's the worst signs for me). Had a lie down at work for 1 hour and while the blurryness shifted I still had the tingling sensation and the headaches started coming in. 

So left work at 12am again to get home and went straight to bed. 

Have spoken with Ciara and she said it's not a problem for tomorrow and I was allowed to take Paracetamol ok.  Still feeling a bit "cotton wooley" in my head and will have an early night tonight. 

Think it may be side effects from gonadotrophin - what do you think? 

Ok ... any suggestions for tomorrow? What to bring/wear? 

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kat it will probably be the drugs, all these hormones give me horrendous headaches.
good luck for tomorrow. you just need to take a nightie, housecoat & slippers. i took magazines with me the first time thinking i would read them before or after but before my mind was elsewhere & i was out of it after. the time just goes really quickly.

hope i get a chance to wish you luck in person in the morning.

hope everybody else is okay.

kirsty how you feeling    .

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls how are you all?

lorna how are you bearing up? 

kat hope the headache is better honey, good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.  

donna how are you feeling? good luck for test   got everything crossed for you honey, hope you get your bfp       , will be thinking of you aswell.

jan have you got rid of the inlaws yet? hope you are feeling better to

jane are you back from holiday yet

moira has witch shown yet?

joe/ sharon/ tracey how are the bumps? hope you are good.

I still feel crampy and was positive i had got af earlier but checked and nothing (yet) am very spotty, hair a mess, jeans tight, boobs still sore and very hungry but nothing new there, am sure witch will show very soon but still wishing, fingers crossed.

I went to see my gp today to see if i can get drugs for ivf through them, she was very nice and is going to write away to find out and let me know, she also said she doesnt have a problem signing me off for 2 weeks after ec. Hopefully i will get them but if not was worth a try.

I forgot to say that yesterday scott had another sa and it was alot better than the 2 he had a couple of years ago, he thinks hes the man now     although i reminded him it is probably due to the fact he doesnt drink hardly anything now and i have been making him take zinc and selinium so it must make a difference.

ok better go eat more am still starving  

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Donna


Not sure when you are testing honey but just wanted to say

   Good Luck DONNA hope your dream comes true   

Take Care everyone sorry will do more personals next few days.

Lorna - thoughts are with you  

Twiggy - well done with the SA your dh deserves a treat   

Luv tired Yoda xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

donna just wanted to pop on and say good luck for this morning honey am thinking off you.

lorna are you and dh ok?

joe hope you got a good sleep last night.

ok will come back at lunchtime and check if we have any news      

still no af for me (yet) fingers crossed 

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

well the blood has been taken i just have to sit & wait now, no real symptoms to talk about. also asked about any frosties & after originally telling me it would probably be 4 they didn't freeze any !!!!!!!!! laura thought they mustn't have progressed well enough, not a good sign for the two they put back      .

i haven't done any test's, i told myself that i would do one today after the blood test but i have no real urge to do one, again probably not a good sign but    .

kirsty how are you ? anything yet ? when you testing     

met up with a very relaxed but bloated kat & dh this morning, hope everything goes well kat & you can get your et on friday. let us know how you got on when you feel up to it.

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi donna,

you never know honey, not long before you find out now, less than an hour, have everything crossed for you. Sorry about frosties honey      

kat good luck for ec, glad you managed to meet up with donna this morning, let us know how you go when you can honey  

well still nothing they told me to test tomorrow as that would def be late but i am working tomorrow and friday so may wait until sat if nothing? but am not very positive as still quite crampy, spotty, sore boobs, hungry et so think witch is def on the way  hopefully not.

lorna hope you and dh are ok honey?

ok have to run, will pop on again at lunch to check for any updates.

Kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

First of all   again to Lorna - hope you're bearing up OK, and the offer for coffee is definitely on as I am officially not infectious.

Lots of   thoughts for Donna for today and for Kirsty later in the week - think we could all do with some good news!

Well, I've been having a time of it! The visit to the clinic in London was good - they seem VERY thorough and would be taking all of my weirdnesses into consideration in treatment (I'm an "interesting" case apparently!). The doc seemed quite sure that something would show up in the immune tests, and as it turns out from my visit to rheumatology yesterday, something already has! We'll be going to Nottingham in July to check out the CARE clinic and we'll hopefully do the blood tests there - same lab but more tests than the London clinic as Notts look at rec mc as well as infert. We can fax the results to London and they'll look at them too, so then we just need to make a decision between the two.

However, my apt at the Western yesterday threw up a bit of a spanner. Although I'm feeling a lot better and they want me to stop taking the anti-inflammatories to see how I get on without them, some of my joints are still swollen and they gave me a steroid injection to try to bring them down. They say as long as I'm feeling OK I can go back to work on Monday. BUT, one of my tests came back positive - the one for antinuclear antibodies - and it came back high enough to suggest that something is definitely going on. It could be the result of the infections, but the most likely cause seems to be some kind of autoimmune issue and they have taken more blood to check for more antibodies that might point to Lupus (life-long autoimmune disease that varies in severity and causes loads of different symptoms). Oddly, one of the things it can cause is rec mc, through antiphospholipid antibodies which cause clotting issues and I've been test for that already because of the mcs and this is not my problem (sadly, it doesn't mean I don't have Lupus). It would certainly explain a lot - my tummy troubles, migraines, occasional fevers - but I really, really hope I don't have it!

I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed at the moment - the mc/infert tests threw up the Factor V and the insulin resistance which are a bit scary on top of the fact of the mcs and infert themselves - and now this possibility! Just really want a bit of peace and ordinary-ness in my life - sick of doctors and hospitals and so on! Even if I don't test positive for this next antibody, it doesn't mean I DON'T have an autoimmune issue - but I think that's where the rheumatology dept bows out and I'll have to start chasing my GP (who, I found out yesterday, is not taking apts for the forseeable, so I'd have to see one of the other partners - ugh!).

Sorry - sorry to whinge on - just feel like I'm starring in a soap opera at the moment (Eastenders, I think - that can get pretty grim  ). You lot must be sick of hearing about my latest catastrophe  !

Love Jan xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
just poppping in quickly to say 

good luck donna, i have everything crossed for you!!!!!!


Kirsty- hopefully the signs you are getting are just a slight mixture of paranoia and pregnancy....well don efor not testing beforehand, I'm not sure I would have the will power. Thinking of you too!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

tracey thanks for that, i am scared to test is not will power just fear of another negative, at least this way i still have some hope  anyway will just need to wait and see, i have that race for life on sunday so by then will have af or know i am preg (hopefully) just going to walk it either way as am very unfit.

donna honey thinking about you, hope it was good news 

jan honey sorry to hear you still have issues at hospital, hope its not lupus, my dads sister has that and beeches disease is not nice, she is a teacher aswell and is hardly ever at work, sorry dont want to scare you, when were you tested before? hope you get good news honey and good luck with nottingham/ london we are here anytime you need to talk.

i am tucking into salmon salad now am still starving, lets hope its a good sign. I am on constant knicker check today  am leaving work at 5 to meet my friend, supposed to be writting a bat paper for him but still not got round to it, feeling very guilty 

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

dont know what i've done so bad in this life for god to hate me so much.

just for the record it's not my second failure, just my second failure at eri.


ozzie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Ozzie - I am so, so sorry about your BFN. There's nothing any of us can say to make it better, but am sending you huge . It sounds like you've tried somewhere else before ERI - how many goes have you had? It sounds like you really deserve a bit of luck. Take care of yourself and dh and we're all here if you need us.
Will be thinking of you.
Love
Jan xx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 13:20Kirsty - keeping fingers crossed for you this week.
I've not heard of "beeches disease" before - is this another name for lupus or something you can get as well as lupus? If I do have lupus, then I'm hoping I don't have it too badly - I certainly feel lots better now and the implication seemed to be that if I had it, I've maybe had it for a bit and although I've had the odd thing, I've managed not too badly. Can only hope!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

oh no donna i really thought it would have worked honey, we are having a bad run arent we     god doesnt hate you honey, you are lovely and i am sure that it will happen for you one day  we are here if you need us sending you and dh a big   take care honey.

jan thanks for keeping fingers crossed, i really hope you dont have lupus, my aunt is really bad with it and beeches disease (not sure if thats how you spell it) is really rare and on top of lupus i think. Glad you are feeling better, when do you get the test results? you have had it rough honey sending you a  to.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh no, Donna....    for you and your DH. So sorry. I promise I kept all fingers, toes and legs crossed for you!!! 

Kirsty - hope you have positive news, hun. 

As for me - just quickly - they totally knocked me out. I didn't get ANYTHING and only came to when I was back in recovery. Wonder why they do that to me all the time!!! ...   

They "harvested" 10 eggs which I suppose is good, but as I was out I couldn't say anything about the grading/quality of them. 

Feel a little crampy - doesn't help that I am constipated since HCG injection on Monday (sorry, tmi) - think that's more pain than the ovaries.

ET will be either Friday or Saturday. Have to phone tomorrow at 11am to get more info. 

Have appt with my "voodoo woman" tomorrow evening. 

Back to bed before DH chases me over!!  

And again - Donna, hun, really sorry... .  PM me if you want to talk ...

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well done Kat - that sounds like a good harvest  !
Sounds just like me - tummy/indigestion/constipation pain was worse than anything I had due to being poked with the big needle!! Hoping for good news tomorrow morning then   .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

kat glad ec went well 10 eggs is very good honey, hope they are all busy fertilising now . Thanks for positive thoughts hope they work, just been to knicker check again and we are still clear. 

donna hope you are ok if you want to talk i will pm you my number but as i said to lorna you probably want to be alone with dh for a while. We are here if you need us honey.

kirsty xxxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Dear Ozzie,
I am so, so sorry to hear that it didn't work this time. I am thinking of you and your DH and sending you both good thoughts.
Love Moira xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Donna & Lorna so sorry about your results    Look after yourselves

Kirsty      lots of positive thoughts. How can you hold out till saturday? Can you do a test now?

Kat well done getting 10 eggs. Positive thoughts for good result tomorrow.    

Jo hope you managed to get some sleep.

Tracey, Jan, Moira everyone else hope you are doing ok.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh whats going on!!!!  


Ozzie   that is really poohy - flippin heck.  I wish I knew what to say.  I wont ramble on just want to say sorry   sweetheart. We are all here for you anytime you need us.  Be gentle on yourself like Lorna you did everything you possiby could Donna   I wish I could take the pain away  

Kat - glad all went well today  

Jan - hope you'll be ok  

Twiggy - good luck    

Sharon (keep calling you jane sorry)  -  ,  tracey   moira  Lorna  , jambo    hope you ladies are all well.  sorry if i've forgotten anyone mind is all over the place at the moment.  Blooming acupuncture for me is a load of old *h*t  

Take Care Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

donna- i have pm'ed you but just wanted to say again how sorry i am about your result today.  

will post again tomorrow, kirsty the board is relying on you for some happy news....not to put too much pressure on you !


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry not been on sooner- been doubled over with AF and going away tomorrow to Tiree till next wed-still not ironed let alone packed.

Donna- I'm so sorry it was another negative for you hon.you've been through the mill and I really hoped this cycle would be the one for you.   I can't imagine what repeated negatives are like- must be terrible. We're here for you anytime.Life can be so unfair at times.This is going to take time to come to terms with for you, be kind to yourselves. I'm sorry none of the embryos made it to frosties- that was my worry too about if the rest weren't advanced enough by day 3 whats was to say the 2 they implanted would develop.

Jan- well lifes being unfair to you too hon isn;t it? Fingers crossed its not lupus -anything that affects your health and quality of life can be very scarey and you've already got some of those.I'm glad you're at least recovering just now from whatever this has been- thats a good sign. don't rush back to work too soon unl;ess you're sure you're completely well.Resting now will help you recover more completely.
I would have loved to meet for a coffee this week, but we're away as i said.When I come back?

kirsty- good sign if af isn't here.I've got everything crossed for you for testing  Hang in there.i hope i can find interent access while I;'m away to check up on you all but if not I'll pm my number if you need me.Good luck 

Kat- 10 eggs- great  So glad you were knocked out during EC- must ask them to do the same for me next time.  i had bad upper abdominal pain after definitely connected to bowel pain-hope it goes quickly for you and the migraine eases up.i know someone else who's been really bad with migraines during tx.All these hormones can play havoc.Good luck for the phone call tomorrow- i hope you have some crackers to choose from   Lots of rest now 

hi everyone- thanks for all the messages.I'm doing better than I expected which is strange.I think its better knowing a result sometimes than the torture of maybe's.But then I know it was only my first cycle.Sure it will be different next time.

Take care of yourselves and I'll speak when I can,
love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

thanks for the messages, thats one reason i love this board, its easy to type messages because you dont have to open your mouth & worry about   .

well (.)(.) are still huge & sore, mouth tastes disgusting & no sign off af.i wish somebody would tell my body i'm not pg, dam pessaries i never get these symptoms with a normal af. i never thought i would be glad to see it but i'm back to work on monday & had hoped for it before then.

phoned my mum yesterday briefly but not been able to phone her back yet, i'm just not ready to talk about it yet. its weird i coped so well with the 2ww this time (i actually amazed myself) but i'm taking this -ive so badly this time.

no pressure kirsty but i hope you get a bfp & that would cheer me up a bit.

kat    hope you get great news today, let us know.

hi to everbody else.

speak soon

ozzie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah geesh ... I am feeling so sorry for you, Donna and Lorna, that I don't really want to give an update on my progress here ....  

But from what I know we all are happy about any of us doing well ...

We didn't have the chance to phone ERI - they called us !?!?!?!  Apparently 8 made it to cell dividing stage but 2 were bad (think that's the bad grading thing then?). So we're left with 6 embies ... 2 to go in and 4 to go frosties. I didn't speak to the nurse, DH was on the phone - and he was all excited. 

ET is tomorrow 11:30 and then the 2ww begins until 14th June when we have the blood test. 

Need all the information from you ladies what to do/not to do/what to eat/drink etc. Because my brain is currently mush. 

Pain's reduced by about 50% so assume I will be fine by tonight/tomorrow morning. I have a slight stinging pain when going to the loo to pee - feels like bladder infection ... anyone experienced that? I just hope they haven't punctured anything ....   (sorry .. again tmi). 

Kirsty, I so keep my fingers crossed for you!!! Are you testing tomorrow or Saturday? Would be great to see you there.

Hugs to you all ... I am having breakfast and will go back into bed for today...

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi kat

great news about your embies, good luck for tomorrow.

i had the stinging last time, i think they gave me a shot of antibiotics by injection in that area but it wore off quite quickly.

dont know if i'm qualified to give you any advise but i went with the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) brazil nuts & plenty of water. no caffeine or chocolate. i would also say that no two people are the same so keep positive & don't read to much into anything. you dont have to have the same symptoms as anybody else, you are unique.

ciara phoned me this morning, were looking at december for going again. i want to see my consultant though to see if he can do anything to help ttc naturally while i wait.

kirsty how are you?


ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna glad you are sounding more positive honey and glad you are getting away for a wee break will do you both good, pm or text me your number and i will text you result either way as cant see there being many internet cafes up there. Hope you are both ok and can use this as experience and look to the future, i know how hard it can be, take care and hav a nice relaxing break 

donna honey we are here anytime, i cant imagine what you are going through honey, had a wee cry for you both yesterday. I would do anything to cheer you up, hope i can get a bfp if it helps  take care honey

kat good luck for tomorrow honey, this site is different from others we are all happy for any good news/ bfps for others no matter what is happening with our tx, is nice, really feel what others are going through as well as yourself. I wish you all the luck in the world honey, 4 frosties is good news as well. Ok as far as i know sweet potatoes are good for twins? why i dont know and dringk a glass of unconcentrated pinapple juice and a handful of brazil nuts every day, and folic acid 400mg of course. Not sure about asprin bit of debate about this but if you do take it then make sure is the baby (75mg) asprin not the stronger one. Ok anyone else will correct me/ give more suggestions

jan hope you are well honey 

tracey like the new pic, you in competition with sharon  no pressure then 

joe thanks for luck, accupuncture not helping honey?

sharon they told me to test today as it would def be late but i chickened out before work and i am working late tomorrow aswell so was going to hold out until sat morning so will def be late if no af by then, wont change the result either way and at least i can dream for now 

moira has af showed yet?

well still knicker checking, felt a bit sick this morning but not sure if nerves/ imagination, also boobs still sore and cramps on and off but still no af. I am doing that race for life this sunday so will either know i am preg or have af (fun) why did i say i would do it, never mind is for a good cause.

ok have to run

kirsty xxx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 11:13donna we must have posted at the same time earlier, you might get a cancellation before december? seems an awful long wait thought they were saying 6 months for trying again? do you ovulate naturally? good luck honey.

I am ok thanks for asking, think i have a longer second phase of cycle than 14 days anyway so probably better waiting to test as i take it this will affect it. Am probably imagining all the symptoms i am hungry but when i think of certyain foods feel sick  

take care honey,

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi kirsty

yes i ovulate naturally but due to the endo my tubes are stuck, just sending a letter to my consultant to see if he can help with this. would really to like to try naturally     (dam pesseries still paying with my hormones)

i had to wait 6 months last time & it flew in so hopefully it will again, unfortunately so will my age. just cancelled my birthday for next week, can really face rejoicing the day of my birth if you know what i mean. anyway i hopefully I'll have plenty more missing one wont matter.

lorna, how you doing, you sound like your focusing your mind on your next cycle, good for you.

hi to everybody else


take care

ozzie


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat - great news good luck for 2morrow same as me I had 6 embies but 1 died or exploded so only 3 for freezing!  4 frosties is excellent.       

Twiggy- Good Luck honey, goodness you are so patient.....wish I had been as patient as you.  

Lorna /Ozzie - Hope you guys get started asap Dec not so far away Ozzie imagine a xmas BFP!!  

Tracey - your picture is very cute  

 Hello to everyone else

Twiggy - No the acupuncture is a complete waste of time for me - she said it doesnt work for everyone though.  I'm learning to cope with the sickness now.  Keep us posted with your progress honey - keeping everything crossed for you girl.  

Best get on - my blooming hoover has stopped working - OMG!! what will I do now..

Take Care Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

good luck today, every things crossed for you     
hopefully your get two great embies put back & good quality     .

post later

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning

just wanted to say good luck to kat today  

lorna/ donna hope you are both ok

joe thanks for fairy dust, did you get hoover fixed? sorry accupunctue isnt working, not long to go now honey 

well still no af, am getting nervous about testing tomorrow now, if witch hasnt shown by then it should def be late. Am still crampy etc, thought it had come last night as was crampy again but they went away and no blood or anything yet  please please please make it be a bfp, keep imagining symptoms and am getting my hopes up now can see them being dashed pretty soon but hope not  

take care girls


Kirsty xxxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi there 

oh, kirsty- thinking about you today and hoping af keeps well away! good luck for testing tomorrow, let us know how you get on!

kat- hope all went well today and you are resting with those feet up!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to Kat and fingers crossed for Kirsty - it's looking good girls! No pressure or anything   but we could do with some good news! Seriously though - thinking of you both and really hoping things work out.                  (not taking any chances by stinting on the positive thoughts!).

Ozzie - I know what you mean about age (I'm 37 now - have a nasty feeling this make me the oldest on here?). But I spent yesterday afternoon with my two friends who've had 5 & 6 miscarriages each and they're both in their forties. They only started trying at the same time as me just over 3 years ago and they've had a pretty rough ride but they're both pg now (one due mid July and the other start of October) and past the worst danger stage. They're my role models now - I look at them and it gives me hope. Plus, an older friend of mine was saying not so long ago that she and her pals (all of them over 40) were chatting and commenting on the fact that they'd actually got pg more easily in their forties than in their thirties. So endo and other issues aside, I'm hoping we've all got a good few years yet  !

Well, I'm trying to get my flat back in some semblance of order after being unable to tackle it while I was in pain. I hate housework at the best of times (never mind gorgeous men or sunny beaches, my fantasies involve getting a cleaner  ) but with only a couple of days till I go back to work and the sun shining outside, I'd LOVE to forget about it and lie in the garden with a book. Dh has been great looking after me - doing the cooking and shopping and running me to the docs - but cleaning and tidying are not his strong point either, so there's two weeks worth of chaos to deal with! Ugh!   My folks are coming round for tea tomorrow (so I can say thank you to them for running me about the place too!) and my mum is Mrs Clean & Tidy (that gene went to my sister, sadly) so I've got to do a good job.

The hoover beckons - I'm off  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jan good luck with cleaning honey , my house badly needs done aswell, seem to spend so much time cleaning and it gets messed up again so quickly, go and enjoy your garden for a bit will do you good. Yeh no pressure hope all the positive vibes work  i know a woman who is pregnant and she will be 50 2 weeks after the baby is due, you lot are spring chickens still loads of years left in you  glad your friends are still doing well, gives us all hope.

tracey thanks for thoughts honey, have you started maternity leave yet?

hi all you other lovely ladies

donna are you feeling any better honey?

lorna hope you are enjoying your break

kat keep those embries nice and warm

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

HI Ladies,

that's me back now ... had Ciara and Dr Raja for the transfer and apparently everything went smoothly. We have 2 grade II embies back in and 3 grade IIs and 1 grade III to be frosted hopefully, but they will check later this afternoon to see whether they are ok to be frozen. 

Did you ladies phone in to get the information or just leave it? 

I feel a bit out of the loop now ...no injections, no scans/blood tests ... just me on my own (with your and family's help of course!) and tip toeing arond ...  

DH and I went to Ikea on the way back - felt good enough and I really wanted that hot dog!! 

But now I am on the couch for the rest of the day!! 

Speak soon - Kirsty, I'll keep everything crossed for the testing tomorrow!!! 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kat thanks honey, glad it all went well, you take it easy now  i would call and find out about the frosties as would be wondering, but sounds very promising, good luck  

kirsty xxxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,
Hope everyone is well.
Kat, good luck with the 2 week wait. I hope you are going to get a chance to rest lots. Are you off for the 2 weeks?
Twiggy, good luck testing. I am thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts to your womb!! I know what you mean about holding off and not testing, but the signs seem to be in your favour at the moment.  
Well, I started d/r on Wednesday. I am fine, but the drugs play havoc with my blood sugars and I have been having really high readings. This happened last time and I seem to remember it was only for a few days so hopefully it should sort itself out over the weekend. I have to keep a very tight control of my blood sugars so I am constantly pricking my fingers and testing my blood. I really do feel like a pin cushion and once i start stimming, I will be on 6 injections a day. High blood sugars can cause lots of problems and add risks to pregnancies so fingers crossed it will sort itself out. sorry to moan on. I have to go in for my next appointment on 15th June at 8.50pm, but I don't think any of you ladies will be there.
Take care
Love Moira xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

moira hope dr going ok glad you got started, hope you sugars have calmed down, 6 injections a day  thanks for positive thoughts.

hi to all you other lovely ladies.

ok here is the result feel like x factor got up at half 5 temp was still up so dh said do the test. I did the clearblue digital pregnancy test and it came up pregnant!!!! omg omg omg i am still smiling, crying and shaking all at the same time  dh is worried it is wrong and thought it turned clearblue   kept saying no youve got it wrong and panicing me but it def says pregnant. I am going to call the hospital today and see if i can get a blood test to confirm it, i still cant believe it. Now dh is like you cant do the race for life tomorrow but i have to have got lots of sponser money?? will ask hospital what to do. what do you lot think, should be ok if i walk it? thanks for all your positive thoughts, i have never got this far before  just hope everything is ok and nothing goes wrong. I am running my fil to hospital today for a hip replacement, picking him up at 9am and going to hang about edinburgh to visit him this afternoon once its over, not going to tell anyone until after a scan in a few weeks though, just incase. 

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kirsty - what can I say!! How wonderful - I'm so happy for you! I woke up this morning and headed straight for the computer and what lovely news to find when I got here! 

Tell dh that a BFP is a BFP - you're well and truly pregnant, my girl !  I'm sure you'll be fine for tomorrow - but DO walk it not run. I remember the mc people telling me that if a pg is going to stick it'll stick even if you go sky-diving, so they said there's no point taking to your bed when you find out you're pg. But you do need to take good care of yourself for your own sake, so make a gentle walk not an all-out dash to the end (sorry - bossy teacher in me coming out here!!).

Most of all, just make sure you and dh enjoy the news - you deserve it   !

Love and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirst & dh

      
that brilliant news, you've really made my day. as silver says once its stuck its stuck but take it easy & walk tomorrow just for your own peace of mind.

now's the hard bit, waiting for the scan so you can tell people, bet you want to scream from the roof tops     .

you can make a decision about your brothers wedding later in the year , happy in the knowledge it will be your decision & not dictated by treatment.

have a big happy   to you & dh.

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooooh... Kirsty hun!!! What great news!!!   

That's sooo fab!!!! 

As for the Race for life - walk it. Slowly. Lots of breaks. I did jog/walk it 4 years ago so know that it can be fairly strenuous if you're not PG!! 

Oh woweeee, that's so fabby - and I think we all needed a  in our group again!!


Moira - hope you're doing ok, hun. 6 injections per day? Phew! Not sure I could do that!! You must have hardly any unbruised area left!!! 

Hope you're doing ok and that your blood sugar will stabilise again soon.

Hi to everyone else!!! Hope you enjoy the nice weekend. 

As for me ... I am feeling okay-ish, apart from still being bloaty and sore from the EC, but Ciara said that's because the follicles are filling with fluid now - hope it passes soon. 

Will be going to meet friends for 2 hrs shopping at the Corn Exchange today (ArtStamps is on - a paper craft fair thingy) and then put the feet up again for the rest of the day. 

Speak soon.

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Twiggy,
Fantastic news, I nearly started crying when I read it - must be the drugs!! I am so happy for you and your hubby. Do the race for life, but as everyone else said, do it at a slow pace.
LW, Hope the bloating goes down soon and that your embies are snuggling in. Thanks for concern about my diabetes - my blood sugar was normal this morning, so hopefully that is it back to normal.  
Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a fab weekend.
Take care
Love Moira x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

kirsty that is sooo bloody fantastic!!!!!!        ^  i have tears in my eyes right now i am so happy for you!!!!!! well done , congratulations, hoorrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! 

omg that is brilliant! 

its entirely up to you an dhow you feel about the walk for life, listen to your body but take it easy. on i bet you're just over the moon right now!! off to tell dh the good news!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just popped in to check on Kirsty                    

That is fab news, cant believe you managed to wait till today.

I bet you are on  

I am so happy for you and dh!!!!!!

Jane
xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

TWIGGY  

[fly]  OMGOODNESS KIRSTY WEYHEYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! [/fly]

      

Blooming heck I've been out all day - Wish I had checked earlier

I am so delighted for you Kirsty - remember chatting to you on the night out and feeling so helpless you are very lucky and just like everyone on here so deserve this honey.

                                 

See the rainbows do work    

It was so weird when we obviously saw the same one that Thursday at 7.30ish

[fly]      [/fly]

LW fab about the embies -   for you too. How is the team?

Love Yoda  

A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TWIGGY  AND DH   & baby 

Twiggy - with regard to walk for life as Tracey says its really a decision you have to make, however if its more than a couple of miles I would give it a miss. I definitley wouldnt run sweetie just in case. They dont like us bouncing .  and keep drinking those fluids. 

Cant wait to see your baby bump photo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls thanks for all the congrats, i still cant believe it   feeling guilty as donna, jan, moira, lorna, kat etc have been through so much and so deserved a bfp 

well it has been a long day left house at ten to 9 this morning and just back, been hanging about hospital most of day but dh dad got op, went ok but he is in quite alot of pain now, hopefully he will be better tomorrow.


i rang eri this morning and they told me to come straight in for a blood test, did it on way to murrayfield and they got my result back for 11.15am, sheila was on she was really nice. She said is only a 2 (whatever that means) but level was 1052 i think (is this good?) so it is what she would expect for this stage  still not sunk in, she says i have to go for a scan on the 20th june to see heartbeat (hopefully). Not going to tell anyone until after that. Sheila said that race for life wont do me any harm if i walk it and if i feel tired or have twinges to stop so i am going to give it a bash. Thanks again for your support girls

I have real pains again tonight but think it is trapped wind 

hope you are all well and having a fab weekend.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kirsty   


Hope DH Dad recovers quickly its so worrying seeing loved ones in hospital.  I cried when my Dad had a car accident and saw him lying there. Here's is some recovery dust for him  


I am pretty certain you have a excellent hcg level,  mine was only 110 14 days past ovulation. Anything over either 40 or is it 70   is good.     I worried about mine as on the lower side but it was ok. 

It probaly wont sink in till you see the 2nd scan but as soon as you see that heartbeat your heart will melt.  

Take Care & Good Luck for tomorrow. - Take it easy.

I would like to send you a small donation if you PM me your details.

Luv Yoda   xx

You should check HCG levels on internet - loads of good info.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hey - Kirsty - don't feel guilty! That is so, so sweet of you to think of us . Every one of us wants to be where you are now and it would be lovely if we could all be there, but if we can only do it in small steps, one at a time, then so be it - your BFP doesn't steal one from the rest of us so enjoy it - you really deserve it! 

And I don't want to speak out of turn here, but those HCG levels sound _very_ good - certainly absolutely _no_ cause for any worry about what a strong pg you've got there and maybe, just maybe, the possibility that there might be more than one??!!l 

Looking forward to more good news soon!!

Lots of love and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning ladies

jan thanks honey you made me cry just wish you lot could get this too  i am sure it will happen for you very soon, i had almost given up hope, when are you going back to london/ nottingham? how are you feeling now? did they get the test results for lupus back? 

joe thanks for an offer of a donation honey, but honestly dont feel obliged. Hope dh dad better today you feel so helpless but he was in agony everyday with his hip before so i am sure once he is back on his feet will be fine, going to go and visit him after the race.

i looked up the internet last night and for what i can gather anything between 18 and 7000 is for this stage although seems an awful big variation.

is possibility of 2 as had 2 big follies and one smaller one but i will be happy either way. Am a bit worried now (am a born worrier) that something will go wrong just trying to take one day at a time, i am sure i will be better after scan on 20th not that far away (only 2 weeks on tuesday!), do you see much at this scan? Boobs are very sore today will be fun bouncing up and down walking today    

dh is being very sweet as well wont let me do much  he washed dishes and offered to hoover  need to do this more often 

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Twiggy,
The last thing you should feel is guilty about others who haven't yet got their BFP. Everyone on this board has been/is going through a lot and that includes you. You deserve it so enjoy it. Enjoy the race for life.
Hi to everyone else.
Love Moira
PS.  Day 5 of d/r and I thought my blood sugar had calmed down, but it was very high again this morning. I am trying not to get stressed, but if there is no difference by the middle of next week, i will phone my lovely diabetic nurse.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty,

I totally second what Moira said. We're such a nice bunch of ladies and are happy when anyone gets a  !!! 

It shows us that there's still hope and that there are chances with IVF/ICSI etc. 

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty

how are you, hope everything went well today. what everybody else has said is right, everybody is delighted you got a   . we will all take our turn.
this year is the year for the eri girls    .

kat hope your taking it easy.

moira hows the d/r going ? hope your sugar levels settle.

hope everybody else is okay


speak soon
donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

thanks for that, i am sure you will all get your turn soon, i am sure that its all of our year 

donna how are you feeling now honey?

kat hope those embries are snuggling in nicely 

moira hope your sugars are better honey, keep us up to date 

hi to all you other lovely girlies hope you all had a good day.

i got it wrong my levels were 1154 not 1054, even better. After i posted this morning i ate the tea and toast dh made me and went for a shower i then felt not so good and was sick , think have joined the yoda club  felt ill all the way up in the car to start the race for life, i did it in just under an hour but think have strained a muscle between my hip, groin and stomach but hopefully will be ok otherwise, i wasnt sick again and managed to eat dinner and am now tucking into a bowl of cherries 

is dh birthday tomorrow, going to visit his dad in hospital but might go out for dinner and pics on the way home. 

take care,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kirsty

Hope you are well apart from sickness   , hope it doent last too long , although I guess you'll be like me at least you know all is well its a good healthy sign   my Dr said.   

Hiya to all the others hope you all had a lovely weekend weather was really quite nice for a change     

Better go have to attend court as a witness the morning - some plonker drove into me at Xmas time    

Luv YodaXX


----------



## roo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi 
Just popped in from lurking land- big congratulations twiggy!!!! I was delighted to read about your result. The numbers seem really good too- my hcg was 118 15 days after ET and I went on to have a 10lb healthy baby!!!
Take care of yourself and congrats to you and DH.
good luck to all who re waiting for results. big hugs to those who haven't had such good news recently.
I'll be back in the  saddle at EFREC soon, hoping for a cancellation or it will be autumn...
Take care 
Roo


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

feeling ok I think - bloatedness and sore tummy is on its way out and I have been up and about  for a couple of hours each day. 

Just feeling totally at a loss with the whole 2ww thing, and every twinge is really giving me lots of thought. The worst thing is that every sign for a BFP can also be a sign for the  coming along soon. 

With all the drugs I've taken I haven't got a clue when my normal AF should turn up? 

I have a feeling in my tummy like after doing too many sit ups but haven't done anything bad (I hope) .... it really scares the whits out of me ....

Joe, Tracy, Jane - any help here for 2ww?? Before I am going totally bonkers.... 

Hope everyone is enjoying the dry and warm weather - apparently it will get warmer this week. 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi LW

Glad the bloating gone down  for you  

I found the thread for 2ww to be really helpful.  You are absolutely right about the same symptoms for bfp and the dreaded *itch.

I would say that on day 10 after EC I had mild cramping at night and literally a spot of brown/pink discharge which I now assume was implantation bleed - not everyone gets the implantation bleed though I say bleed for me a single spot the same size as new 5p - similar discomfort to that of early stages on af then woken early day 11 with slightly stronger discomfort but by no means the usual pain of af  and still relatively slight.  Unfortunately for me I had more blood (very thin brown pink but different to the spotting I described earlier much thinner ) this really got me worrying as I seriously thought it was all over.  I now take this to being the embryo which didnt survive  .

Kat - In my opinion I was no different from when af was due and 2ww they were pretty much the same for me the only thing which gave me comfort was the fact that the "pain" was mild in comparison to af and the "blood" was not bright red or clotted ( you really dont want to feel usual af pains or see red blood) chances are it probably would not have been successful if that were the case ( which its not going to be for you    )  Having said that its rare but there are some ladies where in fact this has happened and go on to have healthy babies so its by no means set in stone.

The real test is the blood test and in my opinion the clear blue digital is pretty accurate too.  Although the hospital dont like to get your hopes up until blood test results come through in case of what they call "chemical pregnancy" - again not entirely sure but I think hcg has to be above 40 or 70 (not sure which one you can check internet) one to be viable.

I'm a blooming expert on this business now - any questions give me a shout - i'm happy to help - my 2WW was far from straight forward but hey everything for me is     

Take Care Kat   sending       your way hon.

Need to go  

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather  

Lady said to me I was going to have a girl - little does she know    

Luv Yoda  

  

Kat what day are you on?? I would have said way too early for af anyway which is fab - like I said day 10 /11 slight discomfort for me then no pain after this.  You can implant anything from (again dont quote me) but pretty sure day 6 to day 12 ish    

Some of our other ladies may be able to help you too sweetpea


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Joe.

You know how we 2ww's are ... I am on the thread, but cannae wait for a reply...   It's just too weird a time, isn't it

GRRRR!!! 

Well... will have a read around for a while ... maybe getting some more information. 

Moira - how's the jabbing going? 

Kirsty, feeling good and keeping those embies warm and comfy? 

Donna/Lorna - how are you keeping up, girls? 

Everyone else - hope you're doing ok. 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kat honey when are you due to test? i think i had cramps on and off for a week/ week and a half before i tested, and sore boobs also very hungry, had wind and felt a bit sick when thought of certain foods, also think i was lightheaded when i stood up earlier on but everyone is different, i didnt have an implantation bleeding though  I could have sworn af was on her way.  I am feeling ok thanks, felt a wee bit sick for a wee while this morning but wore off and still have sore boobs and could swear stomach looks bigger  all my trousers are tight, maybe its triplets   


hi joe what you been up to this weekend? we are just home went to visit scotts dad in hosp then went to pics and to frankie and bennies for a meal for dh birthday. Are we allowed to eat pizza? are you still going to the meet on the 25th?

thanks roo is early days at mo but am over the moon, still not sunk in  when are you moving down here? good luck with your tx.

hi to all you other lovely girls, hope you are all well.

lorna/ donna how are you girls doing?

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Twiggy   

Pizza must be fine my favourite food - I'm still ok.... and I was eating it as usual for first few weeks then went completely off  it around the dreaded 9-12ish weeks (went off almost everything around this time though) but glad to say back to my normal self again where pizza is concerned thank goodness couldnt live without them!!

I couldnt stand the smell of bacon or even cook or touch meat , especially chicken   it gave me the willies for some reason - I know I'm mad    only lasts a few weeks though !!  Its amazing the things you go off or on Stawberries have been my special food since I became pregnant and healthy Red Kola   

Yeah I'm well up for pizza on 25th anyone else coming?? think Tracey is too  its the Scottish meet up at Mcarthur Glen Livingston 25th at 1.00 Pizza Express which is really quite nice.  I think Mrs Redcapp is organising it - check it out on Meet Up thread if any more of you are interested the more the merrier   there are quite a few so far!!  

Hope Scotts Dad is recovering well and thoses nurses are running after him.    Was the film was good ?   I had my Neice over the weekend we visited Ratho canal fed the ducks then drove to Lanark Loch it was such a lovely day out she is good fun keeps me on my toes!!

You must be so delighted Kirsty - Iam am so chuffed for you this was the first cycle of drugs right?? Well Done you  

How are all you other ladies??  

Take Care All YodaXX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,
Where is everyone today? All out enjoying the sun?
I am on day 7 of d/regging and I am feeling ok apart from my high blood sugar levels. I seem to remember feeling a lot worse last time (grumpy), but that might be still to come. My blood sugar is more normal now, but there is the odd high reading. 
How is everyone else? 
LW, hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you. When do you test  ? 
Twiggy, has the news sunk in yet? 
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
Lots of Love Moira xx
PS. Is anyone watching BB?


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Well - it's quiet on here today! Had to go to page 2 to find us - normally we're right up there near the top of page 1 (does this mean we're a gabby lot? ).

Kat - how are you doing? Ah the 2ww - it's worse than all the injections, EC and ET put together, isn't it?! Things sound promising though, and Kirsty's set you a good example ! When do you test?

Kirsty - your hcg levels are just brilliant! I wouldn't be surprised if there were two little beanies settling in there! And nausea too - it's looking very, very good! So sorry to hear about your dh's dad - don't know if you're telling family yet, but I bet that would give him something to cheer him up!

Yoda - where did you get your little dancing tiger from (in your first post yesterday)? I know it from the Weebl-stuff web site and the "Kenya" toon and I'd love to get hold of it!

Lorna - welcome back. Hope Tiree was good to you and you're coming back feeling rested and positive. I went away straight after our BFN (to Skye) and it was just what I needed. There's bound to be up and down days, but things do settle as you get further from the BFN and closer to whatever you do next (if that makes sense). I'm up for that coffee whenever you feel like it (as long as it's after school ).

Moira - hope the blood sugar has settled down. Good grief, as if the DR/stims jabs aren't enough to deal with, you poor thing! Ooh - your latest post has just arrived, just as I was about to post this - glad the levels are more normal! yes, I'm watching Big Brother - anyone else want to slap Grace and Nikki every time they open their mouths?

Hi to everyone else too .

I'm back at school and surviving! We had our trip to Butterfly World today - the various beasties are probably lying down on their favourite plants with stiff drinks trying to recover right now ! It was a brilliant day for it and the staff there are great - the educational guys are so enthusiastic and really get the children interested. Of course, coffee and chocolate were required afterwards, so I went out with my two closest friends from the staff (one of whom is pg) and had a good natter. The other is getting married in a few weeks and the hen night is soon and there's going to be 2 pg girls and a new mum there and we're going to be a small group, so no escaping it. The new mum is a bit of a nappy-head and I know there's going to be lots of pg/baby talk and I'm totally dreading it but really want to be there for my friend. It's an all day thing too - no escape! Help! I'm terrified that (a) I'm going to have a miserable time and (b) I'm going to embarass myself and cry or just go really silent and upset and worry my friend. Most of the time I can do the chirpy "oh that's lovely" bit, but if the talk goes on too long and I can't get away . . . ! Any tips on surviving these occasions? Oh, and my cousin and his partner and baby are over from South Africa for the same week - he was the confirmed bachelor when we married and now he's shot past us .

I have done something positive though - I called the ERI today to ask about the possibility of doing IUI while we're waiting for whatever we do next. Having lost our Feb. cycle and had to duck out of the May one because I wasn't well etc, I'd really like to do _something_ now I'm feeling better as we wait for whenever we cycle next (wherever that may be). My tubes are clear, so IUI seems a sensible half-way house, but I know they don't do it much. Unfortunately, I didn't get to speak to Ciara - had to leave a message with a secretary - so I didn't get to "make my case": missing out on 2 cycles, not being allowed to do Clomid any more, not getting our NHS cycles ever. I don't think it's an unreasonable thing to ask?! Am prepared for a negative answer though as I suspect they've got me down as Mrs Neurotic Pest .

Sorry -huge long post. That's what happens when I miss a day, you see - you get 2 days worth all at once !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls think somrthing is wrong  have been in alot of pain since before lunch time and not getting any better, is in stomach but higher than where tadpole should be? help could it just be trapped wind or something for that length of time?? have any of the rest of you had these symptoms? i am worried something is wrong.

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi  
quick one as i'm just back from aquanatal and want my dinner!!! 

kirsty- i was in real pain at times during 2ww and for a good few weeks after with trapped wind. at one point i got up a 2am ish and was convinced i had to go to hospital as the pain was so bad........it went away after a roll on the flor and a trip tothe toilet (tmi?!!!) but did keep reappearing. hopefully your pain is just trapped wind too.....have you eaten anything you don't usually eat? hope the pain eases soon, honey. 
i'm not sure what else it could be  

lw- oh 2ww is sooooo difficult honey    i remember all to well analysing every little twitch and the constant knicker checking. not great fun. if it wasnt sucessful you can expect af from about 14 days after ec. some other hospitals leave it a little later to test to give af a chance to arrive first but eri do it earlier...not sure why others do it this way but i much prefer the eri way. bleeding around day 10 ,as yoda said, could be due to implantation ( i didn't get this but not everybody does). i know it's difficult but try not too stress too much and believe in yourself and the fact that you are doing everything you can do to make this work. sending you big hugs!!! 


hi to everyone else, i promise will do personals tomorrow   

tracey


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks tracey i will go to eri in the morning if still not gone away, not eaten anything different but pain is really bad, is quite high up though, hope you are right and it is just trapped wind.

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,

Don't panic - there's all sorts of things it could be and if it's not near tadpole's residence then it's unlikely to be anything to worry about. First off, is it af type cramps or proper pain? I know that in pg (and even in the early stages of pg) you can get ligament pain as things start to expand to adapt to pg. There's also the fact that tadpole is still in the implantation stages so there can be pain due to that - I got odd "internal pinching" sensations during my pgs that I know weren't mc related as several other friends who had successful pgs got them too. And, of course, there's wind  ! Oh, and just as I'm about to mail I see Tracey's message and yours and I'm thinking trapped wind too   So you can probably ignore the next bit.

If the pain is to one side and pretty bad and especially if there's any bleeding, please do go and get checked out to rule out anything tricky. It's very normal to get cramping in early pg - the rule I was told by my sister (who worked as a midwife in an early pg unit) was: cramping on its own = almost certainly normal, bleeding on its own = almost certainly normal, cramping + bleeding = get checked out but even then it could still be normal. I'm sure the pg girls on the thread will be able to give you much better advice and reassurance, but I'm going to PM you my mobile number just in case you feel in need of a chat any time.

Take care of yourself!!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jan tahnks honey i hope it is just trapped wind, is proper pain not like af cramps and is higher up, thought it might be trapped wind earlier but doesnt seem to be easing up and have had it since before lunch. I dont have any blood, did another preg test was just a cheap one (when i got home from work) and still got 2 lines although was faint, but was a chaep test  I think i will go for a lie down and see if that helps if still not better tomorrow will call eri and see what they say. 

sorry no personals i will be back on tomorrow to post to you all.

joe thank you very much for your card and donation it was very kind. I raised over £140 for cancer research so was not bad. I thought your card was someone sending it to me by mistake getting me and brother mixed up again  thanks though it was lovely  can you pm me your second name and address so the charity can claim the gift aid?

speak to you all tomorrow

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty, hope it is just trapped wind, hun!!! 

Jan - I don't think it's bad of you to hassle ERI for IUI  ... we're paying for the cycles as NHS takes too long and I think you should be allowed to request things. Sorry you didn't get to speak to Ciara - she always gets things done, doesn't she. 

Moira - hope jabbing is going ok and the diabetes behaves!! When's your pre-stims scan? 

I am testing 14th - so that's in another week. 

I am soooo glad that I am off work at the moment (holiday) as weather is lovely and I can do what I want ... although I probably do a little too much housework to keep me busy ... 

2WW is unnerving. I have trapped winds, period pain kinda cramps (which I usually only get when I bleed - but nothing so far) and interrupted sleep with regular dashes to the loo. Doesn't help that the temp during nights is fairly high and it's far too hot in our bedroom ... think if I am preggy I will convince DH to get me a fan!!! 

I am also convinced that my b(.)(.)bs are getting bigger (if that's any possible!!! ) and see strong veins ... but that could be just me searching for signs .... could be of course side effects from the pessaries .... 

Going to Dobbies with a friend today for lunch & some shopping ... will be fun. Tomorrow I am going into town with MIL - I am "commissioned" to do a "This is your life" scrapbook for FIL's 60th birthday and we want to take some pictures of where he used to live and where his parents had a corner shop etc.  And DH and I want to go for a walk in town to see most of the cows ... maybe Friday, don't know. 

Well.. gotta go ... I have a nagging headache (yet another side effect from the pessaries or the hormones in total?!?!!?   ) and am about to give up and take a paracetamol... 

Hugs to you all ... enjoy the gorgeous weather!!! 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks kat think it is just trapped wind not as bad today but is still there, may give hosp a call just to double check as they said to call if concerned with anything. Your symptoms are sounding promising hon, i had cramps for ages was convinced af comming and sore boobs, very hungry etc, you relax and enjoy the weather.

i cant speak long as am at work but will try and get on at lunch to do personals.

lorna are you back yet honey? hope you are ok??

donna how are you honey?

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

kirsty glad your feeling better, you might want to phone the eri just to put your mind at rest. might just be a muscle strain from the weekend.

lw sounding positive, roll on next wednesday.

im back at work & wish i wasn't. i like my job but don't really want to be here at the moment. its my b/day today but have told everybody i dont want anything (i'll have plenty more i can celebrate).

waiting for ciara to phone but looks like it might hopefully be december for next tx. this will be the decisive one then it will be back to the drawing board. i've got to stop sometime & re-evaluate my options.

hope everybody else is enjoying the weather, just my luck i go back to work & the temperature soars.


speak later

ozzie

p.s jambo you out there somewhere or are you still taking a break from the site ?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi donna,
thanks honey i called eri and they thought it would prob just be trapped wind, happy birthday honey i know you wont feel much like celebrating. When do you want to go for another tx? if all works out ok with me could i give you my time slot for october? not sure if you can do that ?? try and enjoy your day as much as possible, take care honey thinking of you.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one from me too this weather is fab - must make the most of it!!   flowers are looking fab  and so they should all the care i've given them   

Jan    just do this i'll need to space it otherwise it will put the tiger in ^ t i g e r ^  but do that all together if you know what I mean.  If you pay a small donation to FF they make you a charter member and you can locate the secret codes    Hope you are well honey - I love butterfly World.  Here I go again but my 2WW was December  one weekend after watching TV for hours I walked up stairs to bed,  I saw a beautiful butterfly on the ceiling - goodness knows how it got there at that time of year but anyway it was - I thought it to be a sign       One of these days Jan your dream will come true - hope things move forward soon for you.

Kirsty   - As Tracey says probably only wind or something, it sounds like there is a massive amount going on in there especially with that fab HCG    My surname is Sked and you are very welcome sweetie every little helps - you did so well - I would have chickened out.

Hang in the Kat - you are doing great    Keep drinking ---- I know I know its apain in the B hind.  

Donna -   Have a nice day and pamper yourself you deserve it     are you trying naturally? sorry if thats a stupid question not sure if its unexplained IF or not   anyway good luck for trying between treatments.

Lorna - Are you on hols?? Hope you are ok too  

Moira, Tracey, Sharon evryone else I may have forgotton   hope you are good and enjoying the weather too   

Jambo How are you girl?  How was the hol?

Better go

Luv Joe XX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooooh.... Donna....   You enjoy your day,hun!! Can understand how you feel ... DH said I can quit my job if I get a negative - I am not too happy there and have been forcing myself to go to work for the last 4 (?!?!) years...

I was at Dobbies with my friend today for lunch and then went on to Dalkeith to Paperlace for craft shopping.... Had lots of fun and did a bit of walking as well ... beautiful day!!  I've never taken the bus to Dobbies and it was just great to see all the green in Edinburgh!

Question for our preggy girls/our BFP girls .... I get quite a lot of discharge from the pessaries and when I went to the loo 1/2 hour ago I got like a bit of skin - fairly big. Like I'd usually get when I have periods (so I assume it's endometrium discharge stuff) - but I didn't bleed ... is that bad? Please tell me it's not bad ....     No bleeding at all yet - not sure when it's supposed to turn up, I have totally lost track of normal AF etc.... 

Speak to you all soon.

HUGS
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW 

I love Dobbies too, glad you had a nice lunch with your friend -I'm always dragging DH on a Sunday I love to look at all the lovely plants and the garden houses, I'd love one one day - my sanctuary        He makes fun of may saying  when I'm old I'll go on pensioners days out there ... and why not I say to him   . You usually see big bus loads at the weekend   

Skin.... Kat I dont remember getting this but dont freak out... everyone is so different and remember still way too early for af anyway it could be your body preparing for embryo i'm really not sure honey. Why not try posting on the 2ww board I posted on there when I had the spotting the ladies really put me at ease.   You could maybe search on internet.  My bet is, if no af pain or blood - everything is still as it should be at this stage, keep in mind that its too early for af too.   It could just be old stuff coming down with the pessary.  Also for me very slight niggling with implantation but not as bad as usual af if you suffer from af pain that is.

Look after yourself and try chilling   if you can   Kat things are good.

Take Care and      Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for that, Joe - I really needed a little assurance there ...  

Still no bleeding, so hope that the little ones are holding on nicely!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Kat, if there is no blood i am sure there is nothing to worry about honey, is it a week tomorrow you test? i am so muddled up with dates? hope embries are burrowing in nicely, everyone is different i didnt have any implantation bleed or anything but lots of people do, stay strong and look after yourself 

joe i am in dobbies all the time as well, in fact think we are going tonight to get some rocks for waterfall. I ordered slabs etc yesterday, guy is comming to do garden in 2 weeks not long now. Hows the sickness? i was at the homeopathic guy today he was so pleased when i said was 5 weeks preg  he said if i get sick drink ginger tea and if it gets bad then he can give me something stronger, may be worth a try?? he is at york place in edinburgh. Thanks again for card and donation it was lovely 

i think it was just trapped wind i had feeling ok now, just wish it was time for a scan think i will relax a wee bit if get a heartbeat/ heartbeats  at moment i am just panicing about everything worrying something is going to go wrong, i am just tryin hardest to take 1 day at a time and relax as much as possible.

lorna welcome back honey  hope you are ok, i pm'ed you

jan how are you feeling?

moira hows the blood sugar

dona are you ok?

jane are you home yet? not heard from you for a while

tracey, sharon hope bumps are good

ok have to run am working later today 

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty- has the pain settled down today?Everything is going to be fine- just enjoy all these new much longed for experiences  will pm you. 

Jan- pm'd you -how has schoold been this week?

Kat- the 2ww is hellish-every wee symptom is torture-is it isn't it, but hang in there.Sounds like everything is going according to plan- surely we're due another BFP from the ivf/icsi girls.   

Moira- how are you feeling now? Coping with the tx?When is your next scan? Its come around so quickly with you only because I've been so self obsessed with my tx I;m sure!  

Joe- I grudgingly believe in the rainbows again!! At least they work for some of us! How many weeks have you to go now? bet you'll be glad when its all done and dusted- rotten having a difficult pregnancy. 

Everyone else enjoying this fab weather?

Been keeping busy today, feeling  a bit brighter thank goodness.

love Lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna 

Good to hear from you again..  

What have you been up to?? Did you do a phone round on tx waiting times ?  I think is really good you are going to get right back into it again.  Haver you booked any romantic hols away for you and DH

Weather has been so nice- I've never been out the garden shame I dont tan easily    

Let us all know how things are progressing Lorna 

Take Care 

Kat /Twiggy how is it going??  

Hello to all the other ladies - need to go  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
how are you all?
My blood sugar seems to have settled down now, thank god. I think it was the drugs, but stress can push it up as well, so trying to stay as calm as possible. My new concern is my weight!! Since starting to d/r 8 days ago, I seem to have put on 4 pounds. DP has been telling me not to get stressed as the main thing is I am being super healthy and looking after my body, but I am not really in a position to be putting on weight because BMI is just over 25. I didn't put weight on last time, but I was about a stone heavier. Did anyone else put on weight? I have my scan next Thursday to see if I am ready to start stimming. 
LW, I know it seems like forever, but this time next week you'll know. I have everything crossed  
Twiggy, glad to hear it was trapped wind (hee hee). How are you feeling?
moonchild, have you got a date for your next cycle?
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying this nice weather.
Lots of love
Moira xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a sec i will come back at lunch and post.

moira glad sugars have settled down honey, dont worry about putting on weight, i am sure it will be fine. I am feeling ok now thanks but was very painful 

hi joe

hi lorna yeh pain gone now thanks

ok really have to go

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon girls-
the east coast sucks when its sunny everywhere else!

Joe- I don't tan much either unless I burn first so obviously try to avoid that! We've just come back from 6 days on Tiree- fitted the bill just perfectly. I haven't phoned Dundee yet to see what their waiting times are like.ERI say with cancellations they try to bring people forward from the next month i.e. those who've been waiting the longest get the cancellations which is fair.Just have to wait and see if we can get one before december. I remember Nuffield being at least £1000 more expensive and think I fancy being attached to a large hospital in case of complications.Don't know.

Moira- glad bloods have settled down.tricky business whne you;re juggling other health issues.I put on quite a lot of weight during tx and not because I was eating much more.I'm definitely now into an overweight bmi but I think its really common to put weight on according to Zita West.Some of it will be fluid and swelling of the ovaries.maybe you're just responding better this time?lost 2lbs the week following tx but got the rest to go...

kat how you bearing up?  

kirsty- hope alls well today.

how is every one else?

I'm still struggling a bit- think I was over optimisitc last week- bound to hit me eventually.Need to keep on keeping on as they say 

lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi lorna am ok thanks honey just worrying about everything. Hope you are ok honey, let me know if you still want to meet for a coffee. Cant speak long as am at work so better run,

will speak soon,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

still keeping up ok - am tired, sleeping not too good (too warm etc) and still am on knicker watch - nothing so far though. Hope it will stay that way ... but with my period being 31/32 days cycle I may not get any AF until after the testing anyway.

Moira - don't worry about the weight. It's a lot fluid retention! I had weight fluctuations of 4 pounds a week, so don't get too much worked up about it! 

Hope everyone is doing fine and enjoying the dry weather - gorgeous on Wednesday and Thursday, but today is just yuckee !!! 

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

Hope you had alovely time away with DH   You should try and wait if you can for ERI its so close and cancellations come up all the time.  Hope you get in there soon   

Kat   - I know the weather has been gorgeous but difficult to sleep right through.  It is worse when your on 2ww I was same with OKC (obsessive Knicker checking) my dh thought I was mad!! I must have checked about 3 or 4 times an hr.   keeping everything crossed    

Hey Kirsty     - How are you doing??  When is your first scan?? Has it sunk in yet?  It didnt for me till 2nd scan when I could actually see the shape of the baby. 

Weather is so lovely at the moment just great for those barbies   

Moira - how are things today ??  

Must go

Luv YodaXX Hello to everyone else     

Tracey, Sharon how are you ladies?? I'm having real trouble bending down to my toes in the shower are you well?


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

isn't this weather fab   . hope it;s not to hot for all you pg ladies.

started the day at the beach, progressed to the park before dh treated me to a new phone & dinner out. lovely  .

lw how are you, not long now   .

kirsty do you know when your scan is yet.

tracey, sharon, jo & kirsty just think this time next year you will be pushing a buggy in the sunshine hopefully kat & moira will be joining you.

lorna if you wait for the eri time will just fly by. if your really lucky you might meet up with me at the eri during tx & that seems to be lucky (although not for me), look at tracey & kirsty they went through tx with me     

better go im supposed to be writting a letter while dh is watering his plants.

donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

was lovely weather again yesterday

donna sounds like you had a great day yesterday honey, how are you doing? my scan is the 20th june, 9 days to go, dont think i will be able to relax until i see if everything is ok or not.  , have you spoken to eri? have you heard from jane? she must be back from holiday by now?

joe not sunk in yet just keep panicing something is wrong am   i havent been sick since last sunday which was worrying me and still a bit crampy, also worrying but keep telling myself it could be uterus expanding. Boobs are still sore and bigger, and am eating for scotland, also been tired, falling asleep by 9pm every night  9 days until scan, is a week on tuesday, will make me around 7 weeks, did you have a scan then? did you see a heartbeat at this time?

kat glad you are ok honey, how are you feeling today? when is test day again? cant be long now, keeping everything crossed for you    

lorna how are you today honey? it will take a while to get over i am sure. Your next tx will be here before you know it and you will be joining the bfp brigade  hope you get a cancellation soon. 

moira hows the tx going? what stage are you at now? hope all is going smoothly 

hi tracey, sharon how are you 2 doing?

i am going to have a lasy day cleaning, ironing, watching footie, then we are going to scotts mums for dinner at the back of 7pm when scott gets home from work. \Will need to think of an excuse why i cant drink as she always buys wine for me and her as we are the only ones who drink it, think i feel like driving tonight  my bother called yest and his girlfriend was in hosp yest morning, she started bleeding but have to go for another scan this morning to check placenta in the right place. She has thankfully stopped bleeding now and i think that they think it was due to a urine infection she had, lets hope all is ok. They had just got a 4d scan a couple of days before it is so cool got a big pick of baby face on yawning is so clear, but they didnt want to know if it was a boy or a girl. 

ok better go will keep you upto date,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Kirsty I am so excited for you. Sore boobs an being exhausted are all good signs that everything is ok. I had my scan at 7 weeks and we had no problems seeing the heartbeat. You had such high blood results I dont think you have anything to worry about. Sometimes I still find it hard to believe. Hope your brothers girlfriend and baby are ok. I remember trying to think of those excuses   but our parents knew about ivf so I told them straight away about BFP I didnt think it was fair to keep them in suspense. How about the old story of antibiotics for an ear infection or something? or hangover from last night?

Ozzie sounds like a lovely day out with your DH. We were at our local gala yesterday. We used to avoid these things like the plague because the villiage is just hoaching with families and it was always just a reminder that we couldnt be part of the club. My nephew had a part in proceedings so we went along to see him, although I was too hot and knackered by the time he had to make his speech so dh went on his own. I was saying to dh last night when we got home that next year we will part of the club and be there with our pram! Even now thinking of things like that I have to pinch myself to remind myself its real, and I have tears in my eyes thinking about it  

Jo toes what are they?  my dh has been doing my shoe laces for a good few weeks now! and if I tried to reach them I would just topple over, my balance has totally gone   Im just about to get dh to paint my toenails which should be entertaining 

Kat not long now, is it Wednesday your test? I have to admit that even now I still knicker check! I am such a worrier. I had no idea when to expect af either because I was d/r longer by the time I got my BFP it was 6 weeks since my AF and I was very regular 27-29 days.

Lorna I think you should wait for a cancelation from ERI too. I think that the extra travelling will just add to the stress but then I know how hard it is waiting to get started on tx.

Moira I put on wait with tx too. Your dh is right, as long as you are looking after yourself dont worry - my BMI was 28 when I started so I dont think the hosp will be concerned.

Such lovely weather this weekend not much planned today, boring housework and food shopping which is urgent because I am concerned about the lack of icelollies in our house!

Hope there is a little bit   during the week so that there are some   for you girls.



Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather .... (could do with a fan though!!)

Moira - hope everything is going fine ... when do you have your pre-stims scan again? 

Kirsty - you keep it slow, hun ... not too much housework etc!!  And keep everything crossed for your first scan on 20th. 

Yoda, Sharon, Tracey - hope you're all doing fine despite the heat! 

Donna, Lorna - hang in there, girls. As the others said - time will fly past and you'll probably get a cancellation soon.

Counting down 4 days now .... Testing this Wednesday and the wait is really unnerving. Specially with long AF cycle anyway .... I'd prefer to have the  turning up before the blood test instead of a negative testing ...  

Well... have to keep positive!!! Apparently that works (as per Zita West) ... 

HUGS to you all! 
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well, I was right! Just found a message on my voicemail from Ciara to say that the consultants say no IUI - I am so upset and angry, I can't tell you. I think this is definitely the end for me and the ERI. They said I can make an appointment to talk to them about the decision, but I don't know what the point of that would be - I'm not going to be able to change their minds so it'd just be another exercise in disappointment. Ciara's message said I can call her on Monday, and I will do that. It's always fun making these calls from school since I have to go and lock myself in the disabled loo and hope noone can hear, as it's the only private place in the building. Then if I get the answer machine, I just have to hope they can call me back when I'm not in class - it can take days to actually talk to a real person sometimes.

Sorry -no personals just now - off to break the news to DH who's sound asleep after a very late night  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

kat 4 days not long now honey, i am not even dressed yet must go and do something  going to try and take it fairly easy until 3 months but housework needs done   how are you feeling? try and stay positive      

sharon glad you are well, am excited and nervous about scan but if everything ok then i think i will relax a wee bit, only 9 days to go. Thanks for the confidence just still not sunk in and worry about evey little twinge, want this baby so much have waited so long for it  I would love to tell family but dont want to get hopes up as is early days and my mum and dad are in france so will wait until they are back as dont want to tell them over the phone, plus will wait and make sure dh and girlfriend ok first as would be insensitive. I am sure i will think of an excuse.

jan what excuse did they give honey? hope you are ok, what options do you have? hows london/ nottingham going?

ok better get dressed am so lasy

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- so sorry hon.Its just not working out for you at ERI.I'm not surprised you're angry and upset.Take care of yourself.I pm'd you last week.Give me a bell if you want to offload anytime.

Kat- no af is the way to go but i know what you mean about just wanting to know.The closer you get the higher the stakes are- fingers crossed for you hon.

Sharon- glad bump is growing.Lovely that you were able to go to gala day- gives us all hope we;ll be able to do those sort of family things one day.When are you due?

Well it must have been ciaras day for phoning folk.She just called to explain the cancellation thing to me. They can only put about 50 women through tx in a month but they always get around 10 cancellations per month usually in the month before people were due to start i.e. people getting cold feet etc etc, so they usually book in about 60 women for every month knowing that 10 will usually drop out.If they have more than 10 cancellations thats when they try to bring people forward.She said they have cancellations for July but thats no use to those of us that have just been through.Hope thats of use to Donna, jane etc

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

think it's the end now ... had period pains and now had some very light bleeding ... the normal thing for me to have a light period for 2 days, then a break and then the full flow after that.

It's just not fair ...  Still have to break the news to DH as he's at training just now ....   

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lw 

keep positive apparently implantation should still be happening & what you are describing sound like it could also be that     . going my your normal cycle it sounds to early for af.

lorna ciara phone this morning too & told me i am currently down for december & to phone with november period if i dont hear anything before then. tx at xmas again how cruel if it doesn't work. it could ruin my b'day & xmas in the same year    .
we might be cycle buddies (if you want)

jan sorry to hear your news, i got a letter from my consultant telling me there is nothing that can be done to concieve naturally or to improve ivf chances. wont stop me trying though. hope you get better news at another clinic.

kirsty, you probably wont relax properly for the next 8 months, just try to enjoy it (easier said than done i know). i haven't heard from jane, hope everythings okay ! maybe she is just taking a break from the board.

moira when do you start stimming ?

jo, tracey & sharon hope you are not to hot carring your bumps.


kat       

    


donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Kat - so sorry things aren't looking so good, but you never know. Hang on in there - it could be implantation. AF often doesn't arrive while you're using the progesterone pellets (lovely things !) - don't want to give you false hope, but the fat lady ain't singing just yet. Sending you  and      either way.

I've calmed down a little, tho' DH has been in a foul mood all day after hearing the news - several stupid arguments over nothing . I think I will get an apt after all - I just want to clear things up, find out their reasons, maybe sort out some of the miscommunications (I think that's half the trouble I've had with them - that the clinic and I just aren't "getting" what the other is saying). Might try the Nuffield in Glasgow for IUI (Dundee has a 6 months wait and I just don't want to wait any longer - a year since the last IVF is long enough). We've got our apt in Nottingham in July and will get the immune tests done there. Suppose it's possible that there might be something they can do for us without IVF, since they also treat immune related rec. mcs as well as straight infertility. If not, we'll have to make a decision about where the next cycle should be. I don't want to fall out with ERI, cos I basically like them and if we get to the stage of considering surrogacy, then we'll need them!

Don't suppose any of you lot have had IUI, or asked for IUI, or know why they might not give it to me? My tubes are clear, they say dh's swimmers are normal (although the ARGC did say that he had high abnormals and one of our first SAs showed high abnormals too, although the ERI consultants have always said that he is normal).

So . . . 
Hi to all you pg girls - hope you're not finding the weather too unbearable. My pg friend at school is finding it hard going at the moment - school does tend to be quite warm.
Jane - funnily enough, I was painting my toenails today and finding it tricky (esp. the little toes) and wondered about getting DH to do it. How did yours turn out?
Kirsty - how's it going? When is your scan? And how are the symptoms coming along?
Yoda - thanks for telling me how to do the . Have you seen the toon it comes from? Check out http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/kenya/ - v funny !

Ozzie and Lorna - sounds like poor Ciara's had a morning of it! I didn't actually speak to her - got a message on voicemail. What a job to do on Sunday morning, phoning round to disappoint people . I hope they pay her good money and look after her well! I suspect that the Aberdeen/Dundee thing IS having an effect on Dundee's waiting list. When I spoke to them a year ago, their IVF wait was about 3 months. I called them on Friday (anticipating a no on the IUI from the ERI) and their wait for IUI is 6 months just now - would imagine that the IVF wait is longer than IUI, so . . . . there's always the Nuffield.
Lorna - will PM you back! That's fascinating what Ciara said about the cancellations - wonder what happens if they get a month when noone cancels??!

Well, I'm off to see if DH has found a better mood !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks, Ladies .... I am really feeling like on a rollercoaster. Had just the one very pinkish (watery) spotting and then nothing. Then a little later it looked more brownish (which would be the implantation bleed, wouldn't it??). 

Don't know what to think ... hope it's all ok ... Had to tell DH of course and he's now feeling totally down - he was convinced it will be a  but I was more 50/50 .... 

Sooooo ... keep your fingers crossed!!! 

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

doesn't sound like af & as jan said you dont usually get af with the pessaries so tell dh to keep positive thinking as well it will help you though till wednesday.
like i said previously whats bad for one person can be a good thing for another.

thinking of you & keeping every thing crossed (dont you do that its bad for circulation   ).

donna


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat



Remember I had spotting day 10 and then 11    keep calm honey- (although I know I didnt)      *hit   this malarky is so hard honey hang in and PM me any time if you want the gory details sweetheart

There is time yet keeping everything crossed for you      


YodaXX  

Twigs     - Yes you'll see heart beat/s at the 7 week scan  and you'll probably cry   with joy!!    

Sharon think I'll need to ask DH to clean my toes      yuck!!  I've got a real pain between my legs sorry if TMI nurse thinks it could be a vein or something it feels like real pressure inside this is why I find it difficult to bend ouch!!

Jan  - the tiger  thingy is cool thanks for that - keep us posted with your progress on appoints hon  

Best get on Tracey how you doing??  enjoying the lovely weather  

see ya!!

LW


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

joe am ok thanks honey, hope we see a heartbeat and everythings ok, been panicing about every little twinge and symptoms going away but was sick again this morning so hopefully thats a good sign 

donna/ lorna hope you get cancellations me honnies  

kat may be implantation, i didnt have any bleeding but had af cramps for about a week and a half before i did preg test, good luck stay posuitive  

jan honey i had mentioned iui but they said wouldnt make any difference for me, it was clomid, inj then ivf i said should we try iui first but they said no, not sure why excatly? i take it you ovulate ok? good luck honey 


jane hope you are ok after your holiday honey

hi to all you other lovely girls have to run but will speak later,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Glad you are well.  Its mad but at least with the sickness you know everything is going well - I wasnt too worried about not having movement till around week 20/22 as sick all the time.  Hoping your sickness isnt too bad but in a crazy way its good   I'm still being sick you think I was having twins or triplets   Woke up this morning with really bad cramp.  Got an appointment with the physiologist about my numb fingers so will mention the cramps too - they think I've got major water retension hence affection circulation  the reason I've put on over 3 stone now!  I feel like the girl from Charlie and the chocolate Factory   

LW - yeah this is exactly what I had a tiny amount on the pad and when I wiped only because I was looking so closley    but then nothing more     ohhhhhhhh   Come on Wednesday    

Best go 

Luv YodaXX

When will we all meet up again girlies - looking forward to seeing all of you    anyone fancy it?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi joe,

yeh am quite glad although still feeling sick but dont mind, people at work are like you look terrible is it something you have eaten, i justr said was at mil for dinner last night, which is not a lie   I am up for meeting up, am free almost anytime as work flexi so can usually get away. I am sur eyou dont look like the girl out of charlie and the chocolate factory  . 

Sounds a bit more promising than you thought Kat  good luck for wed not long now                 

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,

i have not been on here for a while....needed a break from it all. we are starting our first ivf in august. i received the letter the other day and i know that i should be excited but i have been so down since i got the letter. im quite shocked as to how i have reacted to the letter and never thought in a million years that i would be like this? i have to go in for a dummy transfer can anyone tell me what happens and what they will do??


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to our little group, TJSK. 

They will do an internal scan to see where your ovaries are, how your uterus is shaped and the dummy transfer will be a small catheder being put into your womb (that's to test up front for the embryo transfer). Can be a bit uncomfy as they use the plastic speculum usually. 

But all in all it's not too bad. They usually do the dummy transfer & scan within the first 3 days of your period and it's usually the period before the month you start with the injections - so if you have your cycle it will be with your July period. 

If you have any questions just ask - we're happy to answer and tell you everything about the consultants & nurses. 

As for feeling down when you got the letter - totally understand. I felt the same, it was like giving in, feeling defeated etc.

Joe - guess what - have nagging headaches as well today!!! Which is day 12 ... now ... can I take that as a  for me??   No further spotting today but no other signs (apart from spider veins on my b(.)(.)bs ... so hope for a  ... 

Kirsty - hope you're doing ok, hunny. You have your first scan when I am back at work (same day) so I will think of you then!  

Hugs to everyone else - hope you're doing fine!

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat 

Great ( Headache-  I shouldn't really say that but from my experience afterwards it was a good sign   )  the massive headache   I had this on day 12 or 13 both I think but got worse on day 13 this was Hogmanay for me had to go to bed  in the end with DH this night  as it was so bad,although we didnt care because we knew it was a bfp by this time.  Major headache like I said  i'm not a sufferer of headaches or sickness (would you believe) but the pregnancy does things to you like you wouldnt imagine but hey its all good if there is a bambino in there.  

Its so hard to say because everyone is different but all your symptoms are spookily the same as mine.  Sending baby dust your way.  

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!!!   xx

TJSK - hello   Little Wolf has given you a fab description of the procedure good luck.  Mary is very nice if you get her - very slick and sharp cookie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,

Kat- sounding promising for you hon- stay positive-your hopes go up the further you get on at least mine did.hang in there 

Joe-my friend had terrible troube with varicose veins- really bad bruising round her ankles but the one that made me wince for her was the one at front bottom-TMI!!Just as well bambino is worth it all huh?

Jan- have pm'd you- glad you still like ERI a bit- a meeting could clear the air- we've had a little miscommunication too i discovered.Not thought of iui- but I get the impression some places think your chances are higher with IVF so might as well cut to the chase.Could be wrong.I don;t know success rates for IUI.Bad news about Dundees waiting lists...emailed them on frid but not heard back.Very interested to hear you mention surrogacy= DH brought up the subject today.Will pick your brains... 

Donna-I'd love to be cycle buddies hon but hope we get cancellations before that.What did they say your chances were with ivf?How many cycles have you had? if you want to say..

Hi TJSK-welcome back to the board.I completely understand why you needed a break.I felt down too when i got the letter and when i started tx in April- for me it was because ivf seems like the last resort/chance and if you start it what if it doesn't work, what then?I expect it natural- also its scarey if you haven't had a cycle before and you don't know what to expect.It'll go fine though you'll see.We're here to help you through it.

Kirsty- hope you;re not feeling as sick. 

how's everyone else?Moira, tracey, Sharon, jane sorry if I've temporarily forgotten the list.

Saw Dr Raja- for follow up.pretty much as we expected, no real problems with cycle, good number of eggs , 2 good quality grade 2, 4 cell put back( we thought one was a 3 cell) , but found out that the other 9 embryos were grade 3 not grade 2, so ok for fresh but not frozen.Which of course makes sense- if only they'd said that at the time... Also said i could try the short protocol with no down reg next time with very little difference in success rates.But said sucess rates were 20-25% for 37 yr old and cummulative rate over 3 cycles was 50-60%.Not filled with joy at those stats but you've got to keep on don;t you?

love lorna xx

[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 21:48Quickie as just checked mail from Dundee in case its of interest to anyone-(bizarrely Jan)once you're seen for a consultation( she doesn't say how long that would take)you can normally start self funded ivf within 2 mths.Wonder why its longer for IUI?
Also the next open evening they're having is 12th July at 7pm. Hmm its my birthday..
lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna did you make an appointment with Dundee? are you going to go to the open day? for ivf they had told me 30-35% for anyone under 35 and think it goes down slightly for over 35's but you are a young over 35 so i am sure you will be fine   were hospital quite positive about it working next time then? suppose its like flicking a coin honey, i am sure it will land the right way up next time   

hi joe

kat 1 day honey sounds promising          still got everything crossed for you.

tjsk welcome back honey

well i am still feeling very sick, not actually been sick since yesterday morning and felt better from about 5pm last night (until i ate dinner) then felt sick again, never mind, as long as it is a good sign i dont mind 

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

just a quick update from me - feeling totally down today as started spotting again this morning and still have it - not on panty liner but every time I go to the loo. It's a dark red so getting to the point to resign to a  . 

DH asked if he should take today off work but I told him I'm probably better when I am on my own as I get very worked up and can feel annoyed very much by DH in such situations. 

Still... could be only the one emby going, couldn't it? Haven't read more about periods during cyclogest, just hope you're right with that ladies! 

Will take it very easy today, mostly couch and maybe some scrapbooking later on.  Still got a nagging headache, just hope it won't get as bad as it was yesterday evening! 

 

Roll on tomorrow, eh? 
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

stay positive kat you are nearly there you never know, good luck for tomorrow.    


kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- feeling for you hon.Its really tough waiting it out.Its not over till the test says it is .try to keep quietly busy- good idea.  

Kirsty- feeling sick means a nice healthy placenta is developing( at least that was the last theory the Medical Research Council came up with).Hope it doesn't last too long. Yeh i was told 35% at the ERI last year- what a difference a year can make-think your right about being ok to be older if you take care of yourself...its only statistics I'm trying to remind myself.

really tired today- too much cycling?
lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW

Really hope it is good news for 2morrow - Not sure about the dark red blood   everyone is different if not clotting and not much pain then it could still be ok. Stay      sweetie I know its so hard  

Lorna - my goodness your friend must have been in real pain with the vein - ouch hope thats not what I've got mind you it feels nlike it could be   Hope it dissappears.

Lorna you take it easy   sounds good - I've not been a cycle in ages - love it.  I was going to go a cycle but DH says no incase I loose my balance   and splat on the ground  

Kat Admire you for not testing - goodness I did about 5 of them it was an emotional rollercoaster.  

Take Care All

Thinking of you Kat remember its not over yet   

YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Joe-  you certainly don't want to end up like an upside down turtle- step away from the bike! Plenty of time for that malarkey when baby is older!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

The sickness.

I am finding a sweetie in the morning helping me first thing. I know its not very healthy but has helped a bit. I initially tried sherbet lemons they were okish dont always help, now I am sucking chocolate eclairs (the toffee sweets) these are helping more.

If you want the blooming sea bands I can send them on - they didnt help me but might work with you.

Hope you keep better Kirsty but remember its all good as they say 

Take it easy

JoeXX

[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 16:23Lorna

  what a thought??!!!! it wouldnt be a pretty site I tell you. I'll just think of you  and then when your pregnant I will be on my bike with the baby on the back - yeah right  DH can do that

& you'll be stuck in the garden growing larger by the day unable to cycle      only kidding!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still bleeding ....    

Also feel a little dizzy and temp is slightly up since ET .... 

DH is bugging me about when they know the test result at ERI? How many hours did you have to wait girls? Do you know? He has only taken off 1/2 day and needs to make arrangements tomorrow morning if we have to phone after 2 or so. 

Thanks ... 
Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

LW,
Stay positive, as everyone says it osn't over till you get the blood test result. I have everything crossed and am sending a huge amount of positive   thoughts to your belly. Lots of people bleed (and continue throughout their pregnancy) and still get a BFP. We went for our blood test at 8am and we got the results just after 12pm, so you have to wait a few hours. It is so unfair waiting, but I felt strangely calm because I knew that what was to be, would be. Take care.
Love Moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat 

They told me about 10.30 or 11 it was Ciara who phoned so hopefully you might get her.  They say after 12 just to cover themselves but hopefully they will phone you before.  Give them a note of your mobile, a message was left for me on my home phone when I got home test day.


Moira is right it is possbible to bleed and still have a bfp, is it alot??   Kat i'm sorry your having to go through this just wishing all is well XXXX YodaXXXX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kat stay positive     , the test is the only sure fire way of knowing anything at this stage. i got my blood test at 8.00am & had to phone after 12.00. i was on my own when i phoned (my choice) but when dh found out the result he came home for a wee while until i sent him back to work i just wanted to be on my own.      for tomorrow i really hope you get your bfp.

joe i keep visualising you on the ground on your back like a turtle unable to get up   i'd be up for metting up again since i missed last one.

lorna  5 & nobody has really said, probably slightly less than normal under 35's due to endo.

kirsty - at least the sickness should be keeping it real for you until you get your scan to see the little heartbeat.

tjsk good luck with your up & coming cycle  

moira how are you getting on ?

tracey, sharon, jan & jane hope you are all well

ozzie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the support, ladies - had a read in the pregnancy mags I bought this week (nasty!!) and they had a bit about bleeding - apparently some women bleed a bit more than just spotting for implantation ... 

Else - got lower back pain (could be both AF or pregnancy I assume?) and felt a little dizzy/light headed ... but can't do anything until tomorrow testing time. Will check with the nurses about the bleeding. The info sheet says something about "less than a cup ful" ... geeesh... how am I supposed to know? Are we supposed to measure that    

Well... I'll let you know the result some time tomorrow. 

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Just wanted to say good luck to Kat for tomorrow!          
Really, really hoping for good news for you. My best friend had bleeding throughout the first third of her first pg - so bad that everyone was totally convinced she's lost the baby at one point, but the baby is now my 2 year old godson. So you just can't tell. Temp being up is a hopeful sign!

Like Ozzie, I had my blood taken around 8am and had to call at 12pm - got engaged tone for about an hour and was going daft (even tho' I'd already done a hpt and got a bfn - -stupidly thought a miracle might occur  ). Sounds like they phone you if you get a BFP??

Talking of calling the ERI, I still haven't had a chance to call Ciara, and I can't see myself getting one till next week. Between teaching and meetings and preparation and marking there just hasn't been 5 minutes during their hours when I could have phoned - very frustrating! Still, they're not going anywhere and it's not as if I'm calling to arrange treatment, so there's not real rush  . Have to start packing up my classroom next week and taking everything down off the walls ready to move everything on to the next room - that's the bit I hate the most  . Need to press gang some primary 7s to form a human chain I think  . Roll on the holidays  .

Hope everyone's been enjoying the breath of air today - thought I was going to melt away yesterday (not that I couldn't do with a bit of melting away  ).

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- just wanted to send you lots of positive thoughts for tommorrow.Its torture but you'll have an answer by tomorrow and i hope its the right one. I've heard of several girls who bled into pregnancy, even some cycle buddies who tested negative on test day, were bleeding and tested positive the week after.Makes no sense- mother nature is a wonderful thing.Good luck- hope you get some sleep.I'm amazed you've had the restraint not to POAS.Well done. I had to phone in at 11.30am for results.

love lorna xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Kat I have everything crossed for you tomorrow. This really is torture all the af and early pregnancy symptoms are so similar. I really had no idea either way until they told me on the phone. I had to phone for my results, must depend how busy they are whether they phone you or not.

Jo I dont do cycling well at the best of times and now my co-ordination and balance has totally gone I better stay clear. I'd be up for meeting again. I can do any night but Tuesday or most weekends.

Kirsty I found nausea/sickness comforting it means the placenta is growing, so I knew when I went for my scan that everything was ok.

Was going to pack my hospital bag this weekend   realised that I only have one suitable nightie, the one I bought to go in hosp for tx. Actually quite nice that I will give birth in the same nightie I wore when the eggs were collected and embyros put back. 

Bed time for me.

Kat wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow      

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat

Keeping everything crossed for you hon. 

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

kat just popped on to say good luck and am thinking of you honey,not long now.

i am still feeling quite sick but have these weird sharp pains now and again, do you think i should be worried? have to run as am at work but will be back at lunch to do personals and see how kat got on.

good luck again kat got everything crossed for you                     

kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat hon- any news.Thinking of you.

Kirsty- sharp pains are a good sign too- everything stretching and growing- just think of the placenta developing and how it has to burrow into the endometrium- no wonder it can be painful.

lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

well... it's what we thought - a  . I kinda knew because the bleeding was like AF yesterday afternoon, so I didn't expect a  . 

I told Correen that I don't expect a positive result and at least the HCG was less than 5, so we won't have to go back next week to test again. 

Have an appointment with Dr Raja on 4th July for follow up - it's just that they cannot tell you what went wrong ... because I did D/R properly and did stims ok as well (even if borderline OHSS) so now DH wonders if anything is wrong with the lining... but they won't be able to tell as far as I know. 

Next cycle probably January 2007 but maybe earlier if cancellations. Our 4 embies went down to 2 for frosties, so I have already decided against FET this time. 

Still feeling ok, because I expected it ... but think it will hit home tomorrow or Friday probably. 

Hugs to you all!

Kat

PS: Did anyone of our IVF girls have a  yet? I think our pregnancies are all from ICSI, and statistically we're due one!!! Hope it's gonna be Moira then with good news!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

oh kat honey i am so sorry     are you and dh ok? we are here if you need us honey, why you not doing FET? can you not get that done quicker? i think all positives were icsi honey. Hope you are ok, take care sending you a big 

lorna thanks for the reassurance i panic about every little pain  how are you honey?

hi joe

jane good luck with packing hospital bag i am feeling slightly better now but have felt sick since monday morning, also sharp twinges, did you have this? 6 days until the scan am v scared/ excited.

jan have you managed to catch ciara yet? good luck with getting an appointment, hope they give you some answers 

donna how are you honey?

ok better go and get on with some work, am working 12 1/2 hours today, never mind am off thursay and finishing work early on friday so not all bad,

kat take care honey

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty,

thanks for checking - DH and I are doing ok - with the "warning" yesterday we were prepared for the bad news. Think the whole thing hasn't sunk in yet either, so may have a break down tomorrow or so. Who knows? 

As for FET - because we have only 2 embies frozen (which are together) we have first the possibility of them not surviving the thawing and then again the next possibility of it being a negative cycle again. An FET would count against our NHS cycles, so we rather do a fresh cycle. I believe Correen said that even the FET would take us to last quarter of this year as they want us to take 3 months off to restore the body. 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- my poor girl.I'm so sorry hon.Expecting it to be negative doesn't mke it any easier to come to terms with.It may well hit you in a few days or so- everyones different and has different expectations- seems to be the norm.Just take care of yourself and dh and get lots of rest. and maybe think about getting away for a few nights to get back into the real world.your body nas been through such a lot.It hit me after i came back from my holiday and been pretty down since.its a big deal to put yourself through.
It sounds like your cycle was very much like mine all went pretty ok and good embryos put back and really its just down to odds whether it works or not.I've been trying to think of all the reasons why it might have gone wrong because its just so frustrating when they don't know.We had a good chat with Dr Raja this week.Hope he's able to answer your questions- make sure you write them all down.I think its unlikely to be a problem with your lining- they've had a good look at you between the op and the scans.you did everything right.
Its shocking that FET counts against your ivf entitlement but at least you're having it paid for and have a back up plan- those frosties might be the ones.They'll keep till you're ready. other clinics don't make you wait 3 mths recovery....but we know its sensible don't we

kirsty- your bound to be anxious.its ok. 

off to the garden centre- garden like a green jungle due to much neglect- need some cheery flowers...

love to all,
lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Kats that is complete PANTS!!!!   I'm so *issed off as I'm am sure you and DH are too. Blooming heck   

Just like Lorna everything was going so well....You must try asap I know what you are saying with the FET as they expect one to perish but dont always, the list is much shorter too.  

For gods sake!!!  I really dont believe this   whats going on ............... 

Can you talk to them about ICSI - the statistics are slightly higher, I guess they know why they went with IVF

I am so sorry Kat as I said most of your symptoms were similar to mine. I was sure it was over when I had the bleed.  I guess we just cant tell till test at hospital.

I know you wont feel up to it for a while probably but I am happy to arrange a meet up for us all when everyone is ready if you all fancy.  Just let me know some venues/dates when ready

Sorry Kat   and DH ..................       

Love Joanne XX

Lorna - Enjoy the garden - not a bad day.  No cycling today   

Twiggy - Yeah I got these too - you'll be fine as Lorna says just the streching probably - obviously if it becomes pretty sore get checked out.

Sharon - Enjoy packing that lucky nightie XX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news Kat, sending my best wishes to you and dh, you have certainly had a difficut time of it all lately and i was really hoping this would be the light at the end of the tunnel for you and you would get a nice bfp. 
A meet wouldn't be the same without you, let us know when you feel ready, meanwhile i am sending you big hugs.   

Tracey. xxx

Hi to everyone else, just popped in to see how Kat was, I'm off to pick Cam up from school but will post again tonight with personals while dh watches the football


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat i'm so sorry      i cant believe our luck with ivf it has to change soon
were all here if you need us, feel free to pm at any time if you want (even to just let off steam).

i didn't have a follow up consultation, still dont feel like talking about it. whats the benefits of icsi over ivf ?? (is it just that they pick better )

hope we can meet up when kat feels up to it & all have a good moan or laugh whatever we feel like without having to put on a false front.

*BIG*     for kat & dh
take care

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ladies,

you're just fab. Thanks for all the  and  for DH and me. 

We both switched to practical things just now - DH re-worked the finances i.e. can we afford a holiday overseas without tapping into savings for IVF take 2, can I quit my job and do full time study - still distant learning but get to do my practical in the same time and then qualify in December/January for Sports Therapist and then do my own business?? It's what I'd love to do I think - but can we afford it? We have lots of money in savings but don't want to tap into them because we'll need that for once we'll have a  . 

I have been watching TV (avoiding all the baby proggies today) and then suddenly did get a spurt of cleaning buzz ... rummaged around in our pantry - still a mess but at least we have the 3 trolleys in now!!  From what I see with Lorna and gardening it's a normal reaction to do cleaning/gardening etc. Isn't it? Donna, do you have this "illness" as well? 

Still haven't cried ... wonder when that happens.

As for ICSI/IVF - I believe ICSI is for male problems while IVF is for the female. ICSI is just a "survival of the fittest   " they only take 1 while IVF is the whole sample. At least that's what I understood from Correen's explanation ... might be wrong though. 

What gets to me most is that IVF is the only way for us ... we cannot conceive naturally anymore since January (and to tell that to everyone who's saying "You never know....It may happen!!!" is really getting on my nerves) as I don't have any tubes anymore. Have been talking to Correen about the unfairness that NHS is punishing us for paying for our cycles by deducting always a free cycle ... That's just so UNFAIR!!!  

Ach well....

Meet would be nice - maybe in July? I am seeing all those pregnant women and babies anyway, may as well meet up with friends and be happy for them!  

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kat you are being so brave honey, am very prou of you, sending you another  would be nice to meet again and give you all a big . I would have thought ivf would be better than icsi due to the best sperm winning the battle to fertilise the egg whereas with icsi the embryologist takes that away by picking one? mustnt be the case  take care honey, we are here if you need us, pm me if you want to chat anytime and i will send you my number. Hows dh?

donna how are you honey?

hi tracey

joe thanks for reply hopefully its just me worrying about nothing  i am still feeling sick for most of the day so hoping thats a good sign.

lorna hope you get lots of cheery flowers at the garden centre 

take care everyone,

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kat,
I am so sorry that it didn't ork out this time. It is so unfair , hope you are ok. It's good to see that you are making plans for the sports therapy and looking forward. When we got our BFN last year, we went to the pub and decided that we would get married by April this year and move. well, we managed to move, but still not got hitched! Take care and make sure you don't rush back to work. When do you go back?
Just a quick update on me..... I am in tomorrow for my pre stimms scan, so will keep you posted. 
Love to everyone else, but especially Kat and her hubby.
Love Moira xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty,

I believe the stats for ICSI are so high because they KNOW what they have to do. The problem with IVF  is that they haven't found out why the cycles fail and how to prevent a  .  So ... ICSI wouldn't work for me I believe but we may ask Dr Raja in July.

DH hasn't cracked yet either I think .. he's been focusing on the big "Meadowbank event" on 24th June (American Football Festival really - free entry I believe so come along if you girls want to) - that's his coping mechanism at the moment (like me with the tidying!). 

Moira - hun, all the best with the stims! Hope you're not too bruised yet!! Keep everything crossed for you ... one of us IVF girls is due a  !!!! Otherwise the stats are not correct...  

I am due back at work on Tuesday ... but will play it by ear ... giving up my job would be a huge step for me (even though it's what I want 2nd most after a little un!) ... so have to discuss that again with DH. 

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat - I'm _really_ sorry you got a negative today ! I know you'd started to suspect, but it doesn't stop that little glimmer of hope that you might get good news.

I can't believe the FET situation - that stinks! The more I read about the rules of IVF funding the more I want to scream. "Postcode lottery" doesn't begin to cover it. I know someone in the west who had 3 private goes and has subsequently had 2 NHS ones, and we'll be coming off the list altogether in Feb '07 while I know that the Scottish Exec is considering extending the age range (knowing my luck they'll announce it 2 days after my 38th b'day ). I know a few people who did as many fresh cycles as they could and saved the frozen embies for later so that if the fresh cycles didn't work they would have, for example, the embies of a 35 year old when they were 37, if you see what I mean - makes sense really.

Yeah - you're right about the ICSI thing. The stats are higher because it's almost always done with couples who have male-factor issues, so the woman is often just fine and all it takes is the right sperm. I have heard things about "choosing" the best sperm improving embie quality, but that could just be the IVF equivalent of an urban myth. The ARGC did say something about ICSIing half of my (possible, future) eggs if there were enough of them, and our first go fertilisation levels were pretty good and the embie quality quite feeble, so you never know (of course ICSI costs more than IVF, so maybe that's why they suggest it - she says, cynically ).

Anyhow - sorry for waffling - I just feel so c*** for you and wish there was something I could do for you and Lorna and Ozzie, cos I've been there too. It does get better - honest . Spoil yourself rotten - you deserve it. And we're all here for you when you need us.

Take care,
love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

atfer my first proper cycle & bfn i didn't really cry i think because i just kept think "what was the chances of it happening first time anyway" better chance next time. hasn't worked out that way & i'm finding it harder to with each bfn but i still have hope, it will happen.we will all get our dream one way or another.  i have no chance of it happening naturally either, think thats why my consultant keeps trying to avoid the subject   .

i really think we could all do with a good alcohol free night out. 

donna

p.s as silver say's go & spoil yourself, the thing i treated myself to after my bfn really took my mind off it. (chocolate takeaway's ect )


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Kat I dont know what to say honey       . You are being so strong. Maybe giving up your job to do something you really want to do will be a good thing. I stuck with my job far longer than I should have, been bored for a couple of years now but I thought I couldnt cope with the stress of IF and a new job. Look after yourselves go eat/drink all the things you missed out on during tx.

Jane
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- welcome to cleaning  and keeping busy at all costs!Mind you by the end of 2 mths tx I have a heap of stuff to tick off! Chucking your job if you're not happy is a great idea.I can only encourage you- I stuck with my job for 13 years 7 of which i was very unhappy and not stimulated at all just for job security.it wasn't worth it.I didn't realise how unhappy i had been until i had to give it up with the ME.Follow your dreams hon- you know what you want to do. 
I got the wrong end of the stick earlier- thought you were having nhs tx  That would be a  rarity!
They could still do ICSI with you but as Jan/Kirsty said, the stats are higher as the women are usually fertile, and its preferable anyway if poss( apparently ) to let the best sperm win as nature intended- there no way an embryologist can know which is best when they inject it.Just luck. 
Don't worry about not crying- every one reacts differently and in their own time.Good you're both thinking of a holiday. I liked Jans thoughts on keeping frosties for later- makes sense that- never thought of that. Mine of info jan!

Moira- good luck with your scan -fingers crossed you;pre ready to get down to business!let us know how you get on.stay positive- not easy with all our negatives but we're rooting for you.Go girl!

Jan- think they'll announce the extending the age limit on my 38th birthday not yours  Still if they do, it doesn't mean any extra funding just longer waiting lists- so whats the point ICSI could be good for you next time 

Jane- packed you case yet??whens your due date?Excellent- some births on the horizon. 

Kirsty- got some nice plants but have so much weeding to do before I can find space for them.Did you get your garden finished?

tracey- how are you getting on? Enjoying life now you;ve finished up work?

Hi all- speak soon,would like to meet up too.

having early night, lost 2lbs since appointent but think its because i was constipated!!  tmi!
lorna xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60481.0.html

Love luck and  to you all

Emilyxx


----------

